# Atlantic Division Outlook..



## Coatesvillain

When people poke fun at the NBA's realignment, chortles and chuckles and pointed fingers are aimed at the direction of the Atlantic Division. Every league prognosticator it seemed, had a different team who was a "shoe-in" a complete "stone cold mortal lock" to win the division, from the Knicks, to the Sixers, to the Celtics, but people for some reason failed to notice that both the Raptors and Nets were fielding teams.

So instead of leaving this in other people's hands, I decided to try something different and keep the posters on this board up to date with what's going on around the Atlantic Division. What's going on includes, standings, recent results, scoring leaders, rebound leaders, etc.. etc.. The first post will be updated every day. This thread isn't for team specific discussion, but more or less general Atlantic division stuff.

*STANDINGS:* (Updated Daily)

*1.)Boston Celtics (26-25)
2.)Philadelphia 76ers (25-26)
3.)New Jersey Nets (21-29)
4.)Toronto Raptors (20-31)
5.)New York Knicks (19-31)*

*STAT LEADERS:* (Updated every Monday)

*Points:*








*1.)*Allen Iverson (76ers) 28.9 PPG
*2.)*Richard Jefferson (Nets) 22.2 PPG
*3.)*Paul Pierce (Celtics) 21.5 PPG
*4.)*Stephon Marbury (Knicks) 20.5 PPG
*5.)*Jamal Crawford (Knicks) 19.3 PPG

*Rebounds:*








*1.)*Kurt Thomas (Knicks) 10.1 RPG
*2.)*Nazr Mohammed (Knicks) 9.1 RPG
*3.)*Raef LaFrentz (Celtics) 7.9 RPG
*4.)*Chris Bosh (Raptors) 7.8 RPG
*5.)*Richard Jefferson (Nets) 7.3 RPG

*Assists:*








*1.)*Stephon Marbury (Knicks) 8.7 APG
*2.)*Allen Iverson (76ers) 7.1 APG
*3.)*Rafer Alston (Raptors) 7.9 APG
*4.)*Jason Kidd (Nets) 6.2 APG
*5.)*Gary Payton (Celtics) 6.1 APG

*Steals:*








*1.)*Allen Iverson (76ers) 2.29 SPG
*2.)*Andre Iguodala (76ers) 1.7 SPG
*3.)*Paul Pierce (Celtics) 1.63 SPG
*4.)*Stephon Marbury (Knicks) 1.53 SPG
*5.)*Jason Kidd (Nets) 1.47 SPG

*Blocks:*








*1.)*Alonzo Mourning (Raptors) 2.28 BPG
*2.)*Samuel Dalembert (76ers) 1.44 BPG
*3.)*Nazr Mohammed (Knicks) 1.21 BPG
*4.)*Raef LaFrentz (Celtics) 1.18 BPG
*5.)*Al Jefferson (Celtics) 1.09 BPG
*5.)*Chris Bosh (Raptors) 1.09 BPG


----------



## Coatesvillain

*Saturday, November 13th.*
















*Final:* Mavericks 94 - New Jersey 78
*Scoring leaders:* Nowitzki (Mavericks) 31 points; Jefferson (Nets) 28 points.
*Rebound leaders:* Howard (Mavericks) 10 rebounds; Jefferson (Nets) 10 rebounds.
*Assist leaders:* Nowitzki (Mavericks) 7 assists; Planinic (Nets) 4 assists.
*Impact on division rank:* Nets are in last place at 2-4 in the Atlantic.

LINK ||BOX SCORE||RECAP
















*Final:* Knicks 97 - Pacers 103
*Scoring leaders:* Marbury (Knicks) 37 points; O'Neal (Pacers) 33 points.
*Rebound leaders:* Mohammed (Knicks) 15 rebounds; O'Neal (Pacers) 12 rebounds.
*Assist leaders:* Marbury (Knicks) 5 assists; Tinsley (Pacers) 9 assists.
*Impact on division rank:* The loss knocks the Knicks down to fourth place at 2-3.

LINK ||BOX SCORE||RECAP
















*Final:* Raptors 102 - Trailblazers 105
*Scoring leaders:* Alston (Raptors) 27 points; Randolph (Blazers) 27 points.
*Rebound leaders:* Bosh (Raptors) 8 rebounds; Randolph (Blazers) 16 rebounds.
*Assist leaders:* Alston (Raptors) 7 assists; Stoudamire (Blazers) 9 assists.
*Impact on division rank:* The Raptors dropped to 4-3, and also drop to second place.

LINK||BOX SCORE||RECAP


----------



## Coatesvillain

*Sunday, November 14th.*
















*Final:* Magic 87 - Sixers 96
*Scoring Leaders:* Hill (Magic) 18 points; Iverson (76ers) 29 points.
*Rebound Leaders:* Howard (Magic) 14 rebounds; Iguodala (76ers) 8 rebounds.
*Assist Leaders:* Hill and Francis (Magic) 4 assists; Iverson (76ers) 12 assists.
*Impact on Division Rank:* 76ers move into a second place tie with the Raptors at 4-3.

LINK||BOX SCORE||RECAP


----------



## Coatesvillain

*Monday, November 15th.*
















*Final:* Rockets 80 - Nets 69
*Scoring leaders:* Jim Jackson (Rockets) 18 points; Richard Jefferson (Nets) 17 points.
*Rebounding leaders:* Juwan Howard (Rockets) 9 rebounds; Richard Jefferson and Brian Scalabrine (Nets) 11 rebounds.
*Assist leaders:* Tracy McGrady and Jim Jackson (Rockets) 4 assists; Zoran Planinic (Nets) 4 assists.
*Impact on division rank:* The Nets drop to 2-5, and remain last place in the Atlantic.

LINK||BOX SCORE||RECAP


----------



## Coatesvillain

*Tuesday, November 16th.*
















*Final:* SuperSonics 103 - 76ers 95
*Leading scorers:* Ray Allen (Sonics) 37 points; Allen Iverson (76ers) 26 points.
*Rebounding leaders:* Reggie Evans (Sonics) 11 rebounds; Kyle Korver (76ers) 7 rebounds.
*Assist leaders:* Luke Ridnour (Sonics) 10 assists; Kyle Korver (76ers) 5 assists.
*Impact on division rank:* 76ers drop to 4-4, but remain tied for second place in the Atlantic.

LINK||BOX SCORE||RECAP
















*Final:* Knicks 81 - Spurs 99
*Leading scorers:* Jamal Crawford (Knicks) 16 points; Tony Parker (Spurs) 18 points.
*Rebounding leaders:* Kurt Thomas (Knicks) 11 rebounds; Tim Duncan (Spurs) 10 rebounds.
*Assist leaders:* Stephon Marbury (Knicks) 7 assists; Tony Parker 9 assists.
*Impact on division rank:* Knicks drop to 2-4, but remain fourth in the Atlantic.

LINK||BOX SCORE||RECAP
















*Final:* Raptors 89 - Clippers 101
*Leading scorers:* Vince Carter (Raptors) 21 points; Marko Jaric (Clippers) 23 points.
*Rebounding leaders:* Chris Bosh (Raptors) 7 rebounds; Chris Wilcox (Clippers) 9 rebounds.
*Assist leaders:* Rafer Alston (Raptors) 5 assists; Marko Jaric (Clippers) 8 assists.
*Impact on division rank:* Raptors fall to 4-4, but remain in a tie at second place in the Atlantic.

LINK||BOX SCORE||RECAP


----------



## Coatesvillain

*Wednesday, November 17th.*
















*Final:* Celtics 105 - Wizards 110
*Scoring leaders:* Paul Pierce (Celtics) 37 points; Antawn Jamison (Wizards) 27 points.
*Rebounding leaders:* Raef LaFrentz (Celtics) 9 rebounds; Larry Hughes (Wizards) 12 rebounds.
*Assist leaders:* Gary Payton (Celtics) 7 assists; Gilbert Arenas and Larry Hughes (Wizards) 7 assists.
*Impact on division rank:* Celtics fall to 3-3, and are currently second place in the Atlantic.

LINK||BOX SCORE||RECAP
















*Final:* SuperSonics 79 - Nets 68.
*Scoring leaders:* Rashard Lewis (Sonics) 17 points; Richard Jefferson (Nets) 20 points.
*Rebounding leaders:* Reggie Evans (Sonics) 7 rebounds; Richard Jefferson (Nets) 10 rebounds.
*Assist leaders:* Antonio Daniels (Sonics) 4 assists; Richard Jefferson, Zoran Planinic, and Eric Williams (Nets) 2 assists.
*Impact on division rank:* The loss makes the Nets 2-6, and remain last in the Atlantic.

LINK||BOX SCORE||RECAP
















*Final:* Raptors 106 - Nuggets 112.
*Scoring leaders:* Jalen Rose (Raptors) 30 points; Carmelo Anthony (Nuggets) 30 points.
*Rebounding leaders:* Jerome Moiso (Raptors) 11 rebounds; Kenyon Martin (Nuggets) 16 rebounds.
*Assist leaders:* Rafer Alston (Raptors) 6 assists; Andre Miller (Nuggets) 7 assists.
*Impact on division rank:* Raptors fall to 4-5, and drop to third place in the Atlantic.

LINK||BOX SCORE||RECAP


----------



## Coatesvillain

*Thursday, November 18th.*
















*Final:* Spurs 88 - 76ers 80
*Scoring leaders:* Tim Duncan (Spurs) 34 points; Allen Iverson (76ers) 24 points.
*Rebounding leaders:* Tim Duncan (Spurs) 13 rebounds; Andre Iguodala (76ers) 9 rebounds.
*Assists leaders:* Manu Ginobili (Spurs) 9 assists; Allen Iverson and Kyle Korver (76ers) 4 assists.
*Impact on division rank:* The loss makes the 76ers 4-5, and they drop to second place in the Atlantic.

LINK||BOX SCORE||RECAP
















*Final:* Knicks 93 - Rockets 92
*Scoring leaders:* Kurt Thomas (Knicks) 23 points; Tracy McGrady (Rockets) 24 points.
*Rebounding leaders:* Nazr Mohammed 17 rebounds; Yao Ming (Rockets) 11 rebounds.
*Assists leaders:* Stephon Marbury 10 assists; Tracy McGrady (Rockets) 8 assists.
*Impact on division rank:* The win moves the Knicks to 3-4, but they remain in fourth place in the Atlantic.

LINK||BOX SCORE||RECAP


----------



## Coatesvillain

*Friday, November 19th.*
















*Final:* SuperSonics 101 - Raptors 94
*Scoring leaders:* Rashard Lewis (Sonics) 27 points; Vince Carter (Raptors) 21 points.
*Rebound leaders:* Reggie Evans (Sonics) 11 rebounds; Chris Bosh and Matt Bonner (Raptors) 7 rebounds.
*Assist leaders:* Ray Allen (Sonics) 6 assists; Rafer Alston (Raptors) 7 assists.
*Impact on Division Rank:* Raptors now 4-6 after the loss, drop to third place in the Atlantic.

LINK||BOX SCORE||RECAP
















*Final:* Spurs 92 - Celtics 84
*Scoring leaders:* Tim Duncan (Spurs) 26 points; Paul Pierce (Celtics) 25 points.
*Rebound leaders:* Tim Duncan (Spurs) 6 rebounds; Raef LaFrentz (Celtics) 7 rebounds.
*Assist leaders:* Brent Barry (Spurs) 6 assists; Gary Payton (Celtics) 8 assists.
*Impact on Division Rank:* The 3-4 Celtics drop the second place in the Atlantic.

LINK||BOX SCORE||RECAP
















*Final:* Knicks 101 - Mavericks 103
*Scoring leaders:* Jamal Crawford (Knicks) 26 points; Dirk Nowitzki (Mavericks) 30 points.
*Rebound leaders:* Tim Thomas (Knicks) 9 rebounds; Josh Howard (Mavericks) 13 rebounds.
*Assist leaders:* Stephon Marbury (Knicks) 8 assists; Jerry Stackhouse (Mavericks) 6 assists.
*Impact on Division Rank:* The Knicks fall to 3-5, but remain in fourth place in the Atlantic.

LINK|| BOX SCORE||RECAP


----------



## Kunlun

Hey PhillyPhanatic, I really appreciate you making this thread and all the work you have put into the Sixers board on Basketballboards.net, it has motivated me to post more here. 

This thread was an excellent idea! And it's very useful, Thanks.


----------



## Coatesvillain

> Originally posted by <b>KL Dawger</b>!
> Hey PhillyPhanatic, I really appreciate you making this thread and all the work you have put into the Sixers board on Basketballboards.net, it has motivated me to post more here.
> 
> This thread was an excellent idea! And it's very useful, Thanks.


Thanks for the compliments.  This is an idea I've been thinking about for a long time, and wanted to try out and see how it works. I'll probably throw in some Atlantic division rookie rankings as well, and perhaps a player of the week thing. I'll have to see how things go.


----------



## Coatesvillain

*Saturday, November 20th..*
















*Final:* Wizards 97 - Nets 86
*Scoring leaders:* Antawn Jamison (Wizards) 27 points; Richard Jefferson (Nets) 22 points.
*Rebound leaders:* Jared Jeffries (Wizards) 6 rebounds; Jason Collins (Nets) 11 rebounds.
*Assist leaders:* Gilbert Arenas (Wizards) 5 assists; Eric Williams 5 assists.
*Impact on Division Rank:* The loss drops the Nets to 2-7, and they remain last in the Atlantic.

LINK||BOX SCORE||RECAP


----------



## Coatesvillain

*Sunday, November 21st*
















*Final:* Spurs 91 - Raptors 96
*Scoring leaders:* Tim Duncan (Spurs) 26 points; Chris Bosh and Rafer Alston (Raptors) 20 points.
*Rebound leaders:* Tim Duncan (Spurs) 15 rebounds; Chris Bosh (Raptors) 10 rebounds.
*Assist leaders:* Tony Parker (Spurs) 6 assists; Rafer Alston (Raptors) 11 assists.
*Impact on Division Rank:* With the win, the Raptors now 5-6 move up to second place in the Atlantic.

LINK||BOX SCORE||RECAP
















*Final:* SuperSonics 83 - Celtics 102
*Scoring leaders:* Ray Allen (Sonics) 21 points; Ricky Davis (Celtics) 25 points.
*Rebound leaders:* Reggie Evans (Sonics) 8 rebounds; Paul Pierce (Celtics) 10 rebounds.
*Assist leaders:* Ray Allen (Sonics) 6 assists; Gary Payton and Paul Pierce (Celtics) 7 assists.
*Impact on Division Rank:* Celtics, now 4-4, move up to first place in the Atlantic.

LINK||BOX SCORE||RECAP
















*Final:* 76ers 83 - Heat 93
*Scoring leaders:* Marc Jackson (76ers) 21 points; Dwyane Wade (Heat) 25 points.
*Rebound leaders:* Andre Iguodala (76ers) 11 rebounds; Udonis Haslem (Heat) 14 rebounds.
*Assist leaders:* Willie Green (76ers) 10 assists; Dwyane Wade (Heat) 7 assists.
*Impact on Division Rank:* The 76ers, now 4-6, have dropped to fourth place in the Atlantic.

LINK||BOX SCORE||RECAP
















*Final:* Cavaliers 88 - Knicks 98
*Scoring leaders:* Drew Gooden (Cavs) 25 points; Jamal Crawford (Knicks) 24 points.
*Rebound leaders:* Drew Gooden (Cavs) 15 rebounds; Kurt Thomas (Knicks) 12 rebounds.
*Assist leaders:* Lebron James (Cavs) 10 assists; Stephon Marbury (Knicks) 10 assists.
*Impact on Division Rank:* The Knicks, now 4-5, move up to third place in the Atlantic with the win.

LINK||BOX SCORE||RECAP


----------



## Coatesvillain

*Tuesday, November 23rd.*
















*Final:* Celtics 96 - Pacers 106
*Scoring leaders:* Paul Pierce (Celtics) 20 points; Jamaal Tinsley (Pacers) 29 points.
*Rebound leaders:* Ricky Davis (Celtics) 7 rebounds; James Jones and Fred Jones (Pacers) 10 rebounds.
*Assist leaders:* Gary Payton (Celtics) 8 assists; Jamaal Tinsley (Pacers) 6 assists.
*Impact on Division Rank:* The Celtics, now 4-5, have dropped from first in the Atlantic to second with the loss.

LINK||BOX SCORE||RECAP
















*Final:* Raptors 86 - Wizards 102
*Scoring leaders:* Vince Carter (Raptors) 25 points; Antawn Jamison (Wizards) 28 points.
*Rebound leaders:* Chris Bosh and Loren Woods (Raptors) 10 rebounds; Antawn Jamison (Wizards) 13 rebounds.
*Assist leaders:* Rafer Alston (Raptors) 13 assists; Antawn Jamison and Gilbert Arenas (Wizards) 4 assists.
*Impact on Division Rank:* With the loss the Raptors, now 5-7, drop from second to third in the Atlantic.

LINK||BOX SCORE||RECAP
















*Final:* Nets 88 - Nuggets 90
*Scoring leaders:* Richard Jefferson (Nets) 26 points; Kenyon Martin (Nuggets) 22 points. 
*Rebound leaders:* Richard Jefferson (Nets) 11 rebounds; Kenyon Martin (Nuggets)12 rebounds.
*Assist leaders:* Travis Best (Nets) 7 assists; Andre Miller (Nuggets) 9 assists.
*Impact on Division Rank:* With the loss the Nets, now 2-8, remain last in the Atlantic.

LINK||BOX SCORE||RECAP
















*Final:* Hawks 88 - Knicks 104
*Scoring leaders:* Antoine Walker (Hawks) 20 points; Nazr Mohammed (Knicks) 18 points.
*Rebound leaders:* Al Harrington and Antoine Walker (Hawks) 8 rebounds; Nazr Mohammed (Knicks) 14 rebounds.
*Assist leaders:* Josh Childress (Hawks) 5 assists; Stephon Marbury (Knicks) 11 assists.
*Impact on Division Rank:* With the win the Knicks, now 5-5, move to first place in the Atlantic.

BOX SCORE||RECAP


----------



## Coatesvillain

*Wednesday, November 24th.*
















*Final:* Celtics 97 - 76ers 110 
*Scoring Leaders:* Ricky Davis (Celtics) 23 points; Allen Iverson (76ers) 28 points.
*Rebound Leaders:* Raef LaFrentz and Paul Pierce (Celtics) 10 rebounds; Andre Iguodala (76ers) 9 rebounds.
*Assist Leaders:* Paul Pierce (Celtics) 5 assists; Allen Iverson (76ers) 10 assists.
*Impact on Division Rank:* The Celtics, now 4-6, drop to fourth place in the Atlantic.
The 76ers, now 5-6, are tied for second place in the Atlantic.

LINK||BOX SCORE||RECAP
















*Final:* Knicks 91 - Raptors 114
*Scoring Leaders:* Nazr Mohammed and Stephon Marbury (Knicks) 25 points; Vince Carter (Raptors) 22 points.
*Rebound Leaders:* Nazr Mohammed (Knicks) 14 rebounds; Loren Woods (Raptors) 10 rebounds.
*Assist Leaders:* Stephon Marbury (Knicks) 8 assists; Milt Palacio (Raptors) 7 assists.
*Impact on Division Rank:* The Knicks, now 5-6, drop into a second place tie.
The Raptors, now 6-7, are first place in the Atlantic.

LINK||BOX SCORE||RECAP


----------



## Sliccat

5-6 is a better record than 5-7, so the knicks would be in 1st because they beat Philly


----------



## Coatesvillain

> Originally posted by <b>sliccat</b>!
> 5-6 is a better record than 5-7, so the knicks would be in 1st because they beat Philly


Raptors are 6-7, I just noticed now that I messed up their record in the last post. But in the standings in the first post I have them as 6-7 which they are after beating the Knicks.


----------



## Coatesvillain

*Thursday, November 25th..*
















*Final:* Nets 88 - Clippers 101
*Scoring leaders:* Richard Jefferson (Nets) 24 points; Marko Jaric (Clippers) 23 points.
*Rebound leaders:* Eric Williams, and Richard Jefferson (Nets) 6 rebounds; Elton Brand (Clippers) 7 rebounds.
*Assist leaders:* Jason Collins and Richard Jefferson (Nets) 3 assists; Marko Jaric (Clippers) 6 assists.
*Impact on Division Rank:* The Nets, now 2-9, remain in last place in the Atlantic.

LINK||BOX SCORE||RECAP


----------



## Coatesvillain

*Friday, November 26th.*
















*Final:* Wizards 114 - 76ers 116
*Scoring leaders:* Antawn Jamison (Wizards) 27 points; Allen Iverson (76ers) 28 points.
*Rebound leaders:* Antawn Jamison (Wizards) 15 rebounds; Kyle Korver and Marc Jackson (76ers) 8 rebounds.
*Assist leaders:* Larry Hughes (Wizards) 9 assists; Allen Iverson (76ers) 13 assists.
*Impact on Division Rank:* The 76ers, now 6-6, move up to first place in the Atlantic.

LINK||BOX SCORE||RECAP
















*Final:* Cavaliers 98 - Celtics 96
*Scoring leaders:* Drew Gooden (Cavaliers) 27 points; Paul Pierce (Celtics) 25 points.
*Rebound leaders:* Zydrunas Ilgauskas (Cavaliers) 8 rebounds; Raef LaFrentz (Celtics) 8 rebounds.
*Assist leaders:* Lebron James (Cavaliers) 8 assists; Gary Payton (Celtics) 10 assists.
*Impact on Division Rank:* The Celtics, now 4-7, remain in fourth place in the Atlantic.

LINK||BOX SCORE||RECAP
















*Final:* Nets 79 - SuperSonics 92
*Scoring leaders:* Richard Jefferson (Nets) 21 points; Danny Fortson (Sonics) 20 points.
*Rebounding leaders:* Brian Scalabrine (Nets) 9 rebounds; Reggie Evans (Sonics) 11 rebounds.
*Assist leaders:* Travis Best, Richard Jefferson and Brian Scalabrine (Nets) 2 assists; Luke Ridnour (Sonics) 5 assists.
*Impact on Division Rank:* The Nets, now 2-10, remain in last place in the Atlantic. 

LINK||BOX SCORE||RECAP


----------



## Coatesvillain

*Saturday, November 27th.*
















*Final:* Raptors 102 - Knicks 108
*Scoring leaders:* Vince Carter (Raptors) 19 points; Jamal Crawford (Knicks) 30 points.
*Rebound leaders:* Loren Woods (Raptors) 10 rebounds; Kurt Thomas (Knicks) 11 rebounds.
*Assist leaders:* Milt Palacio (Raptors) 8 assists; Stephon Marbury (Knicks) 15 assists.
*Impact on Division Rank:* The Raptors, now 6-8, drop to third place in the Atlantic.
The Knicks, now 6-6, are first place in the Atlantic.

LINK||BOX SCORE||RECAP
















*Final:* 76ers 99 - Magic 105
*Scoring leaders:* Allen Iverson (76ers) 27 points; Grant Hill (Magic) 29 points.
*Rebound leaders:* Marc Jackson (76ers) 11 rebounds; Dwight Howard (Magic) 10 rebounds.
*Assist leaders:* Allen Iverson (76ers) 10 assists; Jameer Nelson (Magic) 6 assists.
*Impact on Division Rank:* The Sixers, now 6-7, drop to second place in the Atlantic.

LINK||BOX SCORE||RECAP


----------



## Coatesvillain

*Sunday, November 28th.*
















*Final:* Wizards 114 - Raptors 110
*Scoring leaders:* Larry Hughes (Wizards) 33 points; Jalen Rose (Raptors) 29 points.
*Rebound leaders:* Antawn Jamison, Brendan Haywood, and Larry Hughes (Wizards) 10 rebounds; Loren Woods and Donyell Marshall (Raptors) 7 rebounds.
*Assist leaders:* Larry Hughes (Wizards) 10 assists; Rafer Alston (Raptors) 8 assists.
*Impact on Division Rank:* The Raptors, now 6-9, remain in third place in the Atlantic.

LINK||BOX SCORE||RECAP
















*Final:* Celtics 104 - Heat 106
*Scoring leaders:* Raef LaFrentz (Celtics) 21 points; Dwyane Wade (Heat) 25 points.
*Rebound leaders:* Paul Pierce (Celtics) 9 rebounds; Shaquille O'Neal (Heat) 13 rebounds.
*Assist leaders:* Paul Pierce (Celtics) 5 assists; Dwyane Wade (Heat) 9 assists.
*Impact on Division Rank:* The Celtics, now 4-8, remain fourth in the Atlantic.

LINK||BOX SCORE||RECAP
















*Final:* Nets 71 - Trailblazers 83
*Scoring leaders:* Richard Jefferson (Nets) 20 points; Zach Randolph (Blazers) 23 points.
*Rebound leaders:* Alonzo Mourning, Richard Jefferson (Nets) 7 rebounds; Zach Randolph (Blazers) 15 rebounds.
*Assists leaders:* Richard Jefferson, Travis Best, Brian Scalabrine (Nets) 4 assists; Damon Stoudamire (Blazers) 6 assists.
*Impact on Division Rank:* The Nets, now 2-11, are still last place in the Atlantic.

LINK||BOX SCORE||RECAP


----------



## Coatesvillain

*Monday, November 30th.*
















*Final:* Celtics 117 - Magic 101
*Scoring leaders:* Paul Pierce (Celtics) 24 points; Hedo Turkoglu (Magic) 18 points.
*Rebound leaders:* Mark Blount (Celtics) 10 rebounds; Kelvin Cato (Magic) 12 rebounds.
*Assist leaders:* Gary Payton (Celtics) 5 assists; Grant Hill (Magic) 6 assists.
*Impact on Division Rank:* The Celtics, now 5-8, remain fourth in the Atlantic.

LINK||BOX SCORE||RECAP


----------



## Coatesvillain

*Tuesday, November 30th.*
















*Final:* Knicks 110 - Hawks 109
*Scoring leaders:* Stephon Marbury (Knicks) 32 points; Antoine Walker (Hawks) 36 points.
*Rebound leaders:* Nazr Mohammed (Knicks) 15 rebounds; Antoine Walker (Hawks) 13 rebounds.
*Assist leaders:* Stephon Marbury, Jamal Crawford (Knicks) 6 assists; Al Harrington, Antoine Walker, Boris Diaw (Hawks) 4 assists.
*Impact on Division Rank:* The Knicks, now 7-6, remain first in the Atlantic.

LINK||BOX SCORE||RECAP
















*Final:* Raptors 94 - Heat 92
*Scoring leaders:* Jalen Rose (Raptors) 24 points; Shaquille O'Neal (Heat) 34 points.
*Rebound leaders:* Chris Bosh (Raptors) 10 rebounds; Shaquille O'Neal (Heat) 17 rebounds.
*Assist leaders:* Vince Carter, Rafer Alston (Raptors) 4 assists; Damon Jones (Heat) 5 assists.
*Impact on Division Rank:* The Raptors, now 7-9, remain third in the Atlantic.

LINK||BOX SCORE||RECAP
















*Final:* Bobcats 86 - Nets 99
*Scoring leaders:* Emeka Okafor (Bobcats) 26 points; Richard Jefferson (Nets) 23 points.
*Rebound leaders:* Emeka Okafor (Bobcats) 12 rebounds; Alonzo Mourning (Nets) 11 rebounds.
*Assist leaders:* Brevin Knight (Bobcats) 6 assists; Richard Jefferson, Travis Best (Nets) 6 assists.
*Impact on Division Rank:* The Nets, now 3-11, are last in the Atlantic.

LINK||BOX SCORE||RECAP


----------



## Coatesvillain

*Wednesday, December 1st, 2004.*
















*Final:* Bucks 100 - Celtics 101
*Scoring leaders:* Michael Redd (Bucks) 23 points; Paul Pierce (Celtics) 23 points.
*Rebound leaders:* Desmond Mason, Marcus Fizer (Bucks) 8 rebounds; Mark Blount (Celtics) 16 rebounds.
*Assist leaders:* Maurice Williams (Bucks) 8 assists; Gary Payton (Celtics) 6 assists.
*Impact on Division Rank:* The Celtics, now 6-8, are tied in second place in the Atlantic.

LINK||BOX SCORE||RECAP

















*Final:* Raptors 108 - Magic 129
*Scoring leaders:* Vince Carter (Raptors) 21 points; Steve Francis (Magic) 23 points.
*Rebound leaders:* Loren Woods (Raptors) 7 rebounds; Dwight Howard (Magic) 20 rebounds.
*Assist leaders:* Rafer Alston (Raptors) 6 assists; Steve Francis (Magic) 9 assists.
*Impact on Division Rank:* The Raptors, now 7-10, are fourth in the Atlantic.

LINK||BOX SCORE||RECAP
















*Final:* Nets 68 - Wizards 95
*Scoring leaders:* Eric Williams (Nets) 17 points; Gilbert Arenas (Wizards) 30 points.
*Rebound leaders:* Jason Collins, Alonzo Mourning (Nets) 9 rebounds; Brendan Haywood (Wizards) 13 rebounds.
*Assist leaders:* Jason Collins (Nets) 2 assists; Larry Hughes (Wizards) 9 assists.
*Impact on Division Rank:* The Nets, now 3-12, are last in the Atlantic.

LINK||BOX SCORE||RECAP
















*Final:* Grizzlies 82 - Knicks 90
*Scoring leaders:* Bonzi Wells (Grizzlies) 16 points; Stephon Marbury (Knicks) 26 points.
*Rebound leaders:* Pau Gasol (Grizzlies) 14 rebounds; Kurt Thomas (Knicks) 14 rebounds.
*Assist leaders:* Jason Williams (Grizzlies) 9 assists; Stephon Marbury, Trevor Ariza (Knicks) 5 assists.
*Impact on Division Rank:* The Knicks, now 8-6, are first in the Atlantic.

LINK||BOX SCORE||RECAP
















*Final:* 76ers 72 - Spurs 105
*Scoring leaders:* Marc Jackson (76ers) 18 points; Tim Duncan, Devin Brown (Spurs) 24 points.
*Rebound leaders:* Samuel Dalembert (76ers) 7 rebounds; Tim Duncan (Spurs) 12 rebounds.
*Assist leaders:* Allen Iverson, Andre Iguodala, Samuel Dalembert (76ers) 2 assists; Tony Parker (Spurs) 5 assists.
*Impact on Division Rank:* The 76ers, now 6-8, are tied for second place in the Atlantic.

LINK||BOX SCORE||RECAP


----------



## Coatesvillain

*Friday, December 3rd.*
















*Final:* Raptors 89 - Celtics 91
*Scoring leaders:* Jalen Rose (Raptors) 19 points; Mark Blount (Celtics) 22 points.
*Rebound leaders:* Donyell Marshall (Raptors) 11 rebounds; Raef LaFrentz (Celtics) 11 rebounds.
*Assist leaders:* Rafer Alston, Milt Palacio (Raptors) 4 assists; Paul Pierce (Celtics) 6 assists.
*Impact on Division Rank:* The Raptors, now 7-11, are fourth place in the Atlantic.
The Celtics, now 7-8, are second in the Atlantic.

LINK||BOX SCORE||RECAP
















*Final:* Magic 104 - Knicks 98
*Scoring leaders:* Cuttino Mobley (Magic) 34 points; Stephon Marbury (Knicks) 28 points.
*Rebound leaders:* Kelvin Cato (Magic) 10 rebounds; Nazr Mohammed (Knicks) 12 rebounds.
*Assist leaders:* Steve Francis (Magic) 6 assists; Stephon Marbury (Knicks) 8 assists.
*Impact on Division Rank:* The Knicks, now 8-7, are first in the Atlantic.

LINK||BOX SCORE||RECAP
















*Final:* 76ers 86 - Grizzlies 94
*Scoring leaders:* Allen Iverson (76ers) 25 points; Pau Gasol (Grizzlies) 34 points.
*Rebound leaders:* Kenny Thomas (76ers) 8 rebounds; Pau Gasol (Grizzlies) 15 rebounds.
*Assist leaders:* Andre Iguodala (76ers) 4 assists; Jason Williams (Grizzlies) 12 assists.
*Impact on Division Rank:* The 76ers, now 6-9, are third in the Atlantic.

LINK||BOX SCORE||RECAP


----------



## Coatesvillain

*Saturday, December 4th.*
















*Final:* Knicks 101 - Bobcats 107
*Scoring leaders:* Jamal Crawford (Knicks) 41 points; Emeka Okafor, Steve Smith (Bobcats) 20 points.
*Rebound leaders:* Nazr Mohammed (Knicks) 17 rebounds; Emeka Okafor (Bobcats) 18 rebounds.
*Assist leaders:* Stephon Marbury (Knicks) 11 assists; Brevin Knight (Bobcats) 18 assists.
*Impact on Division Rank:* The Knicks, now 8-8, are first place in the Atlantic.

LINK||BOX SCORE||RECAP
















*Final:* Raptors 97 - Cavaliers 105
*Scoring leaders:* Rafer Alston (Raptors) 20 points; LeBron James, Drew Gooden (Cavaliers) 27 points.
*Rebound leaders:* Chris Bosh (Raptors) 10 rebounds; Drew Gooden (Cavaliers) 15 rebounds.
*Assist leaders:* Rafer Alston (Raptors) 10 assists; LeBron James (Cavaliers) 10 assists.
*Impact on Division Rank:* The Raptors, now 7-12, are fourth in the Atlantic.

LINK||BOX SCORE||RECAP
















*Final:* Hawks 88 - Nets 109
*Scoring leaders:* Al Harrington (Hawks) 17 points; Eric Williams (Nets) 21 points.
*Rebound leaders:* Al Harrington (Hawks) 8 rebounds; Alonzo Mourning, Richard Jefferson (Nets) 7 rebounds.
*Assist leaders:* Antoine Walker (Hawks) 4 assists; Richard Jefferson (Nets) 7 assists.
*Impact on Division Rank:* The Nets, now 4-12, are last place in the Atlantic.

LINK||BOX SCORE||RECAP
















*Final:* 76ers 76 - Rockets 77
*Scoring leaders:* Allen Iverson (76ers) 20 points; Yao Ming (Rockets) 20 points.
*Rebound leaders:* Kenny Thomas, Aaron McKie (76ers) 8 rebounds; Yao Ming (Rockets) 13 rebounds.
*Assist leaders:* Allen Iverson (76ers) 8 assists; Tracy McGrady (Rockets) 7 assists.
*Impact on Division Rank:* The 76ers, now 6-10, are third place in the Atlantic.

LINK||BOX SCORE||RECAP


----------



## hobojoe

Just a quick note-- In your original post, you have under scoring leaders "Al Jefferson, New Jersey- 22.2 ppg" and it's supposed to be Richard Jefferson.  

Great job in this thread though, and in this forum in general. :greatjob:


----------



## Coatesvillain

> Originally posted by <b>hobojoe</b>!
> Just a quick note-- In your original post, you have under scoring leaders "Al Jefferson, New Jersey- 22.2 ppg" and it's supposed to be Richard Jefferson.
> 
> Great job in this thread though, and in this forum in general. :greatjob:


D'oh! I'm about as accurate as ESPN.com now.  And thanks for the compliments I try and do what I can.


----------



## Coatesvillain

*Sunday, December 5th.*
















*Final:* Celtics 105 - Kings 119
*Scoring leaders:* Mark Blount (Celtics) 18 points; Brad Miller (Kings) 22 points.
*Rebound leaders:* Raef LaFrentz (Celtics) 14 rebounds; Chris Webber, Brad Miller (Kings) 10 rebounds.
*Assist leaders:* Gary Payton, Ricky Davis (Celtics) 3 assists; Mike Bibby (Kings) 10 assists.
*Impact on Division Rank:* The Celtics, now 7-9, are second place in the Atlantic.
LINK||BOX SCORE||RECAP

*Player of the Night*









Raef LaFrentz (Celtics) 15 points (6-12 FGM-A, 2-2 FTM-A), 14 rebounds.


----------



## Coatesvillain

*Monday, December 6th.*
















*Final:* 76ers 92 - Hawks 96
*Scoring leaders:* Allen Iverson (76ers) 36 points; Antoine Walker (Hawks) 22 points.
*Rebound leaders:* Marc Jackson (76ers) 9 rebounds; Antoine Walker (Hawks) 12 rebounds.
*Assist leaders:* Allen Iverson (76ers) 4 assists; Al Harrington (Hawks) 5 assists.
*Impact on Division Rank:* The 76ers, now 6-11, are third in the Atlantic.

LINK||BOX SCORE||RECAP
















*Final:* Raptors 86 - Nets 88
*Scoring leaders:* Vince Carter (Raptors) 22 points; Richard Jefferson (Nets) 26 points.
*Rebound leaders:* Donyell Marshall (Raptors) 9 rebounds; Alonzo Mourning (Nets) 10 rebounds.
*Assist leaders:* Rafer Alston (Raptors) 8 assists; Richard Jefferson (Nets) 8 assists.
*Impact on Division Rank:* The Nets, now 5-12, are last in the Atlantic.
The Raptors, now 7-13, are fourth in the Atlantic.

LINK||BOX SCORE||RECAP
















*Final:* Celtics 106 - Warriors 110
*Scoring leaders:* Paul Pierce (Celtics) 26 points; Troy Murphy (Warriors) 30 points.
*Rebound leaders:* Raef LaFrentz (Celtics) 10 rebounds; Troy Murphy (Warriors) 15 rebounds.
*Assist leaders:* Gary Payton (Celtics) 11 assists; Mike Dunleavy, Derek Fisher (Warriors) 5 assists.
*Impact on Division Rank:* Celtics, now 7-10, are second place in the Atlantic.

LINK||BOX SCORE||RECAP

*Player of the Night*









Richard Jefferson (Nets) 26 points (8-16 FGM-A, 10-12 FTM-A), 9 rebounds, 8 assists.


----------



## Coatesvillain

*Tuesday, December 7th.*
















*Final:* Nets 97 - Cavaliers 103
*Scoring leaders:* Richard Jefferson (Nets) 27 points; LeBron James (Cavaliers) 27 points.
*Rebound leaders:* Jason Collins (Nets) 8 rebounds; Drew Gooden, Zydrunas Illgauskas (Cavaliers) 10 rebounds.
*Assist leaders:* Richard Jefferson (Nets) 7 assists; LeBron James, Jeff McInnis (Cavaliers) 8 assists.
*Impact on Division Rank:* The Nets, now 5-13, are last place in the Atlantic.

LINK||BOX SCORE||RECAP
















*Final:* Knicks 88 - Grizzlies 96
*Scoring leaders:* Nazr Mohammed (Knicks) 16 points; Earl Watson (Grizzlies) 22 points.
*Rebound leaders:* Nazr Mohammed (Knicks) 12 rebounds; Pau Gasol (Grizzlies) 8 rebounds.
*Assist leaders:* Stephon Marbury (Knicks) 9 assists; Pau Gasol (Grizzlies) 7 assists.
*Impact on Division Rank:* The Knicks, now 8-9, are first in the Atlantic.

LINK||BOX SCORE||RECAP

*Player of the Night*









Nazr Mohammed (Knicks) 16 points (5-7 FGM-A, 6-6 FTM-A), 12 rebounds, 4 blocks.


----------



## Coatesvillain

*Wednesday, December 8th, 2004.*
















*Final:* Timberwolves 119 - 76ers 84
*Scoring leaders:* Eddie Griffin (T-Wolves) 27 points; Andre Iguodala (76ers) 18 points.
*Rebound leaders:* Eddie Griffin (T-Wolves) 11 rebounds; Allen Iverson (76ers) 8 rebounds.
*Assist leaders:* Sam Cassell, Troy Hudson (T-Wolves) 8 assists; Allen Iverson, Andre Iguodala (76ers) 5 assists.
*Impact on Division Rank:* The 76ers, now 6-13, are fourth place in the Atlantic.

LINK||BOX SCORE||RECAP
















*Final:* Raptors 86 - Pistons 90
*Scoring leaders:* Donyell Marshall (Raptors) 22 points; Richard Hamilton (Pistons) 19 points.
*Rebound leaders:* Donyell Marshall (Raptors) 15 rebounds; Ben Wallace (Pistons) 16 rebounds.
*Assist leaders:* Rafer Alston, Milt Palacio (Raptors) 6 assists; Chauncey Billups (Pistons) 6 assists.
*Impact on Division Rank:* The Raptors, now 7-14, are third in the Atlantic.

LINK||BOX SCORE||RECAP
















*Final:* Knicks 86 - Hornets 79
*Scoring leaders:* Stephon Marbury (Knicks) 22 points; Lee Nailon, Dan Dickau (Hornets) 17 points.
*Rebound leaders:* Kurt Thomas (Knicks) 15 rebounds; Chris Andersen (Hornets) 12 rebounds.
*Assist leaders:* Stephon Marbury (Knicks) 9 assists; David Wesley (Hornets) 6 assists.
*Impact on Division Rank:* The Knicks, now 9-9, are first in the Atlantic.

BOX SCORE||RECAP

*Player of the Night*









Donyell Marshall (Raptors) 22 points (9-13 FGM-A, 4-7 3PM-A), 15 rebounds, 3 blocks.


----------



## Coatesvillain

*Thursday, December 9th, 2004.*
















*Final:* Celtics 87 - TrailBlazers 89
*Scoring leaders:* Mark Blount, Gary Payton (Celtics) 14 points; Zach Randolph (Blazers) 22 points.
*Rebound leaders:* Raef LaFrentz (Celtics) 9 rebounds; Zach Randolph (Blazers) 17 rebounds.
*Assist leaders:* Paul Pierce, Gary Payton (Celtics) 5 assists; Damon Stoudamire (Blazers) 7 assists.
*Impact on Division Rank:* The Celtics, now 7-11, are second in the Atlantic.

LINK||BOX SCORE||RECAP

*Player of the Night*









Raef LaFrentz (Celtics) 12 points (3-10 FGM-A, 6-6 FTM-A), 9 rebounds, 5 blocks.


----------



## Coatesvillain

*Friday, December 11th, 2004.*
















*Final:* Knicks 104 - Wizards 106
*Scoring leaders:* Nazr Mohammed (Knicks) 20 points; Antawn Jamison (Wizards) 25 points.
*Rebound leaders:* Nazr Mohammed (Knicks) 11 rebounds; Brendan Haywood (Wizards) 14 rebounds.
*Assist leaders:* Stephon Marbury (Knicks) 7 assists; Larry Hughes (Wizards) 9 assists.
*Impact on Division Rank:* The Knicks, now 9-10, are first in the Atlantic.

LINK||BOX SCORE||RECAP
















*Final:* Nuggets 101 - Raptors 87
*Scoring leaders:* Carmelo Anthony (Nuggets) 28 points; Rafer Alston (Raptors) 25 points.
*Rebound leaders:* Kenyon Martin (Nuggets) 12 rebounds; Chris Bosh (Raptors) 8 rebounds.
*Assist leaders:* Carmelo Anthony (Nuggets) 9 assists; Rafer Alston (Raptors) 8 assists.
*Impact on Division Rank:* The Raptors, now 7-15, are fourth in the Atlantic.

LINK||BOX SCORE||RECAP
















*Final:* Hornets 91 - Nets 94
*Scoring leaders:* Dan Dickau (Hornets) 18 points; Richard Jefferson (Nets) 24 points.
*Rebound leaders:* George Lynch, PJ Brown (Hornets) 9 rebounds; Jason Collins (Nets) 9 rebounds.
*Assist leaders:* George Lynch (Hornets) 5 assists; Jason Kidd (Nets) 8 assists.
*Impact on Division Rank:* The Nets, now 6-13, are last in the Atlantic.

LINK||BOX SCORE||RECAP
















*Final:* 76ers 93 - Bulls 88
*Scoring leaders:* Allen Iverson (76ers) 22 points; Luol Deng (Bulls) 17 points.
*Rebound leaders:* Samuel Dalembert (76ers) 14 rebounds; Kirk Hinrich (Bulls) 6 rebounds.
*Assist leaders:* Allen Iverson (76ers) 10 assists; Kirk Hinrich (Bulls) 9 assists.
*Impact on Division Rank:* The 76ers, now 7-13, are third in the Atlantic.

LINK||BOX SCORE||RECAP

*Player of the Night* 









Nazr Mohammed (Knicks) 20 points (8-11 FGM-A, 4-5 FTM-A), 11 rebounds.


----------



## Coatesvillain

*Saturday, December 11th, 2004.*
















*Final:* Nets 95 - Hawks 90
*Scoring leaders:* Richard Jefferson, Travis Best (Nets) 21 points; Antoine Walker (Hawks) 25 points.
*Rebound leaders:* Richard Jefferson (Nets) 8 rebounds; Antoine Walker (Hawks) 13 rebounds.
*Assist leaders:* Eric Williams, Richard Jefferson (Nets) 4 assists; Al Harrington, Tony Delk (Hawks) 4 assists.
*Impact on Division Rank:* The Nets, now 7-13, are fourth in the Atlantic.

LINK||BOX SCORE||RECAP
















*Final:* Celtics 98 - Sonics 84
*Scoring leaders:* Paul Pierce (Celtics) 22 points; Rashard Lewis (Sonics) 19 points.
*Rebound leaders:* Mark Blount (Celtics) 8 points; Danny Fortson (Sonics) 11 rebounds.
*Assist leaders:* Jiri Welsch (Celtics) 6 assists; Ray Allen (Sonics) 6 assists.
*Impact on Division Rank:* The Celtics, now 8-11, are second in the Atlantic.

LINK||BOX SCORE||RECAP

*Player of the Night*









Richard Jefferson (Nets) 21 points (6-16 FGM-A, 3-4 3PM-A, 6-6 FTM-A), 8 rebounds, 4 assists, 3 steals.


----------



## VTRapsfan

Shouldn't Alston be on the assist Top 5? (6.8 APG)
Cool thread.:clap:


----------



## Coatesvillain

*Sunday, December 12th, 2004.*
















*Final:* Nuggets 96 - Knicks 107
*Scoring leaders:* Carmelo Anthony (Nuggets) 26; Jamal Crawford (Knicks) 31.
*Rebound leaders:* Marcus Camby (Nuggets) 14 rebounds; Kurt Thomas (Knicks) 18 rebounds.
*Assist leaders:* Andre Miller (Nuggets) 6 assists; Stephon Marbury (Knicks) 11.
*Impact on Division Rank:* The Knicks, now 10-10, are first in the Atlantic.

BOX SCORE||RECAP
















*Final:* Heat 106 - Raptors 98
*Scoring leaders:* Shaquille O'Neal, Dwyane Wade (Heat) 20 points; Jalen Rose (Raptors) 25 points.
*Rebound leaders:* Shaquille O'Neal, Dwyane Wade (Heat) 9 rebounds; Loren Woods (Raptors) 11 rebounds.
*Assist leaders:* Eddie Jones (Heat) 7 assists; Rafer Alston (Raptors) 9 assists.
*Impact on Division Rank:* The Raptors, now 7-16, are last in the Atlantic.

LINK||BOX SCORE||RECAP
















*Final:* Bucks 101 - 76ers 107
*Scoring leaders:* Michael Redd (Bucks) 28 points; Allen Iverson (76ers) 40.
*Rebound leaders:* Dan Gadzuric (Bucks) 13 rebounds; Kenny Thomas (76ers) 17 rebounds.
*Assist leaders:* Maurice Williams (Bucks) 7 assists; Allen Iverson (76ers) 10 assists.
*Impact on Division Rank:* The 76ers, now 8-13, are third in the Atlantic.

LINK||BOX SCORE||RECAP

*Player of the Night*









Allen Iverson (76ers) 40 points (16-33 FGM-A, 8-8 FTM-A), 10 assists.


----------



## Coatesvillain

*Monday, December 13th, 2004.*
















*Final:* Celtics 134 - Clippers 127
*Scoring leaders:* Ricky Davis (Celtics) 34 points; Corey Maggette (Clippers) 38 points.
*Rebound leaders:* Al Jefferson (Celtics) 8 rebounds; Elton Brand (Clippers) 18 rebounds.
*Assist leaders:* Gary Payton (Celtics) 9 assists; Rick Brunson (Clippers) 7 assists.
*Impact on Division Rank:* The Celtics, now 9-11, are second in the Atlantic.

LINK||BOX SCORE||RECAP

*Player of the Night*









Ricky Davis (Celtics) 34 points (11-18 FGM-A, 11-11 FTM-A), 6 assists, 3 rebounds.


----------



## Coatesvillain

*Tuesday, December 14, 2004.*
















*Final:* Nuggets 102 - 76ers 110.
*Scoring leaders:* Carmelo Anthony (Nuggets) 29 points; Allen Iverson (76ers) 31 points.
*Rebound leaders:* Kenyon Martin (Nuggets) 10 rebounds; Samuel Dalembert (76ers) 11 rebounds.
*Assist leaders:* Andre Miller (Nuggets) 6 assists; Allen Iverson (76ers) 8 assists.
*Impact on Division Rank:* The 76ers, now 9-13, are third in the Atlantic.

LINK||BOX SCORE||RECAP
















*Final:* Knicks 87 - Nets 79
*Scoring leaders:* Jamal Crawford (Knicks) 30 points; Richard Jefferson (Nets) 22 points.
*Rebound leaders:* Kurt Thomas (Knicks) 12 rebounds; Jason Collins (Nets) 14 rebounds.
*Assist leaders:* Moochie Norris (Knicks) 5 assists; Richard Jefferson (Nets) 6 assists.
*Impact on Division Rank:* The Knicks, now 11-10, are first in the Atlantic.
The Nets, now 7-14, are fourth in the Atlantic.

LINK||BOX SCORE||RECAP

*Player of the Night* 









Allen Iverson (76ers) 31 points (11-23 FGM-A, 9-10 FTM-A), 10 rebounds, 8 assists, 2 steals.


----------



## Coatesvillain

*Wednesday, December 15th, 2004.*
















*Final:* Nuggets 100 - Celtics 99
*Scoring leaders:* Carmelo Anthony (Nuggets) 25 points; Paul Pierce (Celtics) 31 points.
*Rebound leaders:* Kenyon Martin, Marcus Camby (Nuggets) 11 rebounds; Raef LaFrentz (Celtics) 15 rebounds.
*Assist leaders:* Kenyon Martin (Nuggets) 6 assists; Gary Payton (Celtics) 10 assists.
*Impact on Division Rank:* The Celtics, now 9-12, are second in the Atlantic.

LINK||BOX SCORE||RECAP
















*Final:* Timberwolves 90 - Raptors 96
*Scoring leaders:* Kevin Garnett (T-Wolves) 23 points; Chris Bosh (Raptors) 24 points.
*Rebound leaders:* Kevin Garnett (T-Wolves) 15 rebounds; Chris Bosh (Raptors) 14 rebounds.
*Assist leaders:* Kevin Garnett (T-Wolves) 5 assists; Morris Peterson (Raptors) 4 assists.
*Impact on Division Rank:* The Raptors, now 8-16, are fifth in the Atlantic.

LINK||BOX SCORE||RECAP
















*Final:* Pistons 94 - Knicks 93
*Scoring leaders:* Rip Hamilton (Pistons) 29 points; Jamal Crawford (Knicks) 25 points.
*Rebound leaders:* Ben Wallace (Pistons) 13 rebounds; Kurt Thomas (Knicks) 10 rebounds.
*Assist leaders:* Lindsey Hunter (Pistons) 5 assists; Stephon Marbury (Knicks) 7 assists.
*Impact on Division Rank:* The Knicks, now 11-11, are first in the Atlantic.

LINK||BOX SCORE||RECAP

*Player of the Night*









Chris Bosh (Raptors) 24 points (11-21 FGM-A, 2-4 FTM-A), 14 rebounds, 3 assists, 2 steals.


----------



## Coatesvillain

*Friday, December 18th, 2004.*
















*Final:* Knicks 113 - 76ers 107
*Scoring leaders:* Stephon Marbury (Knicks) 27 points; Kenny Thomas (76ers) 26 points.
*Rebound leaders:* Kurt Thomas (Knicks) 11 rebounds; Marc Jackson (76ers) 9 rebounds.
*Assist leaders:* Stephon Marbury (Knicks) 7 assists; Allen Iverson (76ers) 8 assists.
*Impact on Division Rank:* The Knicks, now 12-11, are first in the Atlantic.
The 76ers, now 9-14, are third in the Atlantic.

LINK||BOX SCORE||RECAP
















*Final:* Raptors 86 - Pacers 89
*Scoring leaders:* Jalen Rose (Raptors) 23 points; David Harrison, Jamaal Tinsley (Pacers) 23 points.
*Rebound leaders:* Loren Woods (Raptors) 9 rebounds; Jeff Foster (Pacers) 18 rebounds.
*Assist leaders:* Milt Palacio (Raptors) 6 assists; Jamaal Tinsley (Pacers) 6 assists.
*Impact on Division Rank:* The Raptors, now 8-17, are last in the Atlantic.

LINK||BOX SCORE||RECAP
















*Final:* Jazz 106 - Celtics 114
*Scoring leaders:* Carlos Boozer (Jazz) 25 points; Gary Payton (Celtics) 27 points.
*Rebound leaders:* Carlos Boozer (Jazz) 12 rebounds; Raef LaFrentz (Celtics) 10 rebounds.
*Assist leaders:* Howard Eisley (Jazz) 10 assists; Gary Payton (Celtics) 11 assists.
*Impact on Division Rank:* The Celtics, now 10-12, are second in the Atlantic.

LINK||BOX SCORE||RECAP
















*Final:* Nets 84 - Grizzlies 89
*Scoring leaders:* Richard Jefferson (Nets) 26 points; Jason Williams (Grizzlies) 27 points.
*Rebound leaders:* Richard Jefferson (Nets) 11 rebounds; Pau Gasol (Grizzlies) 12 rebounds.
*Assist leaders:* Jason Kidd (Nets) 8 assists; Jason Williams (Grizzlies) 6 assists.
*Impact on Division Rank:* The Nets, now 7-15, are fourth in the Atlantic.

LINK||BOX SCORE||RECAP

*Player of the Night*









Gary Payton (Celtics) 27 points (10-13 FGM-A, 2-2 3PM-A, 5-5 FTM-A), 11 assists, 6 rebounds.


----------



## Coatesvillain

*Nets/Raptors trade..*

On Friday, Atlantic Division foes the Toronto Raptors and New Jersey Nets made a trade that changed the face of both franchises. Both teams were mired in bad seasons, and are hoping that this deal will get them out of it. 

For those of you who spent the weekend sleeping under a rock, here was the trade:








*For*

























> INDIANAPOLIS -- All-Star Vince Carter was traded by the Toronto Raptors to the New Jersey Nets for Alonzo Mourning, Eric Williams, Aaron Williams and a pair of first-round draft picks Friday.


LINK


----------



## Coatesvillain

*Saturday, December 18th, 2004.*
















*Final:* Celtics 114 - Cavaliers 107
*Scoring leaders:* Paul Pierce (Celtics) 34 points; LeBron James (Cavaliers) 31 points.
*Rebound leaders:* Raef LaFrentz (Celtics) 10 rebounds; Drew Gooden (Cavaliers) 16 rebounds.
*Assist leaders:* Paul Pierce (Celtics) 6 assists; Jeff McInnis (Cavaliers) 9 assists.
*Impact on Division Rank:* The Celtics, now 11-12, are second in the Atlantic.

LINK||BOX SCORE||RECAP
















*Final:* 76ers 116 - Bucks 97
*Scoring leaders:* Iverson (76ers) 54 points; Michael Redd (Bucks) 29 points.
*Rebound leaders:* Samuel Dalembert (76ers) 15 rebounds; Joe Smith, Dan Gadzuric (Bucks) 14 rebounds.
*Assist leaders:* Andre Iguodala, Allen Iverson (76ers) 5 assists; Maurice Williams (Bucks) 7 assists.
*Impact on Division Rank:* The 76ers, now 10-13, are third in the Atlantic.

BOX SCORE||RECAP

*Player of the Night*









Allen Iverson (76ers) 54 points (17-29 FGM-A, 4-7 FTM-A, 16-21 FTM-A), 8 rebounds, 5 assists, 2 steals.


----------



## Coatesvillain

*Sunday, December 19th, 2004.*
















*Final:* Jazz 93 - Knicks 94
*Scoring leaders:* Matt Harpring (Jazz) 21 points; Jamal Crawford (Knicks) 24 points.
*Rebound leaders:* Mehmet Okur (Jazz) 14 rebounds; Kurt Thomas (Knicks) 14 rebounds.
*Assist leaders:* Raul Lopez (Jazz) 4 assists; Stephon Marbury (Knicks) 12 assists.
*Impact on Division Rank:* The Knicks, now 13-11, are first in the Atlantic.

BOX SCORE||RECAP
















*Final:* Nets 99 - Raptors 110
*Scoring leaders:* Richard Jefferson (Nets) 38 points; Morris Peterson (Raptors) 20 points.
*Rebound leaders:* Jason Kidd (Nets) 6 rebounds; Morris Peterson (Raptors) 6 rebounds.
*Assist leaders:* Richard Jefferson, Jason Kidd, Jacque Vaughn (Nets) 5 assists; Rafer Alston (Raptors) 7 assists.
*Impact on Division Rank:* The Nets, now 7-16, are last in the Atlantic.
The Raptors, now 9-17, are fourth in the Atlantic.

LINK||BOX SCORE||RECAP

*Player of the Night*









Richard Jefferson (Nets) 38 points (12-20 FGM-A, 3-7 3PM-A, 11-11 FTM-A), 5 assists, 4 rebounds, 2 steals.


----------



## Coatesvillain

*Monday, December 20th, 2004.*
















*Final:* Jazz 103 - 76ers 101
*Scoring leaders:* Carlos Boozer (Jazz) 28 points; Allen Iverson (76ers) 51 points.
*Rebound leaders:* Carlos Boozer, Mehmet Okur (Jazz) 10 rebounds; Marc Jackson (76ers) 13 rebounds.
*Assist leaders:* Carlos Arroyo (Jazz) 11 assists; Allen Iverson (76ers) 6 assists.
*Impact on Division Rank:* The 76ers, now 10-14, are third in the Atlantic. 

LINK||BOX SCORE||RECAP
















*Final:* Raptors 102 - Rockets 114
*Scoring leaders:* Chris Bosh (Raptors) 16 points; Yao Ming (Rockets) 40 points.
*Rebound leaders:* Donyell Marshall (Raptors) 12 rebounds; Tracy McGrady (Rockets) 12 rebounds.
*Assist leaders:* Donyell Marshall, Eric Williams, Milt Palacio (Raptors) 4 assists; Tracy McGrady (Rockets) 7 assists.
*Impact on Division Rank:* The Raptors, now 9-18, are fourth in the Atlantic.

LINK||BOX SCORE||RECAP

*Player of the Night*









Allen Iverson (76ers) 51 points (18-31 FGM-A, 4-6 3PM-A, 11-17 FTM-A), 7 steals, 6 assists.


----------



## Coatesvillain

*Tuesday, December 21st, 2004.*
















*Final:* Nets 94 - Bobcats 91
*Scoring leaders:* Richard Jefferson (Nets) 28 points; Kareem Rush (Bobcats) 23 points.
*Rebound leaders:* Nenad Krstic (Nets) 12 rebounds; Emeka Okafor (Bobcats) 11 rebounds.
*Assist leaders:* Jason Kidd (Nets) 12 assists; Jason Hart (Bobcats) 15 assists.
*Impact on Division Rank:* The Nets, now 8-16, are fourth in the Atlantic.

LINK||BOX SCORE||RECAP
















*Final:* Celtics 100 - Heat 108
*Scoring leaders:* Paul Pierce (Celtics) 25 points; Dwyane Wade (Heat) 33 points.
*Rebound leaders:* Al Jefferson (Celtics) 9 rebounds; Udonis Haslem (Heat) 17 rebounds.
*Assist leaders:* Raef LaFrentz, Gary Payton, Paul Pierce (Celtics) 3 assists; Dwyane Wade (Heat) 11 assists.
*Impact on Division Rank:* The Celtics, now 11-13, are second in the Atlantic.

LINK||BOX SCORE||RECAP
















*Final:* Mavericks 123 - Knicks 94
*Scoring leaders:* Josh Howard (Mavericks) 26 points; Nazr Mohammed (Knicks) 14 points.
*Rebound leaders:* Josh Howard (Mavericks) 16 rebounds; Nazr Mohammed (Knicks) 11 rebounds.
*Assist leaders:* Jason Terry (Mavericks) 7 assists; Stephon Marbury (Knicks) 7 assists.
*Impact on Division Rank:* The Knicks, now 13-12, are first in the Atlantic.

LINK||BOX SCORE||RECAP

*Player of the Night*









Paul Pierce (Celtics) 25 points (8-17 FGM-A, 2-3 3PM-A, 7-8 FTM-A), 6 rebounds, 3 assists, 2 steals, 1 block.


----------



## Coatesvillain

*Wednesday, December 22nd, 2004.*
















*Final:* Knicks 109 - Celtics 114
*Scoring leaders:* Jamal Crawford (Knicks) 25 points; Mark Blount (Celtics) 22 points.
*Rebound leaders:* Nazr Mohammed (Knicks) 18 rebounds; Kendrick Perkins (Celtics) 13 rebounds.
*Assist leaders:* Stephon Marbury (Knicks) 10 assists; Gary Payton, Paul Pierce (Celtics) 5 assists.
*Impact on Division Rank:* The Knicks, now 13-13, are first in the Atlantic.
The Celtics, now 12-13, are second in the Atlantic.

LINK||BOX SCORE||RECAP
















*Final:* 76ers 102 - Pacers 90
*Scoring leaders:* Allen Iverson (76ers) 40 points; Reggie Miller (Pacers) 30 points.
*Rebound leaders:* Corliss Williamson (76ers) 8 rebounds; Jeff Foster (Pacers) 12 rebounds.
*Assist leaders:* Andre Iguodala, Allen Iverson (76ers) 5 assists; Fred Jones (Pacers) 6 assists.
*Impact on Division Rank:* The 76ers, now 11-14, are third in the Atlantic.

LINK||BOX SCORE||RECAP
















*Final:* Jazz 86 - Raptors 98
*Scoring leaders:* Carlos Boozer (Jazz) 29 points; Donyell Marshall (Raptors) 22 points.
*Rebound leaders:* Mehmet Okur (Jazz) 15 rebounds; Eric Williams, Chris Bosh, Donyell Marshall (Raptors) 8 rebounds.
*Assist leaders:* Carlos Boozer, Raul Lopez (Jazz) 5 assists; Rafer Alston (Raptors) 14 assists.
*Impact on Division Rank:* The Raptors, now 10-18, are last in the Atlantic.

LINK||BOX SCORE||RECAP
















*Final:* Cavaliers 90 - Nets 92
*Scoring leaders:* LeBron James (Cavaliers) 23 points; Richard Jefferson (Nets) 42 points.
*Rebound leaders:* Drew Gooden (Cavaliers) 11 rebounds; Nenad Krstic (Nets) 8 rebounds.
*Assist leaders:* LeBron James (Cavaliers) 9 assists; Richard Jefferson (Nets) 7 assists.
*Impact on Divsion Rank:* The Nets, now 9-16, are fourth in the Atlantic.

LINK||BOX SCORE||RECAP

*Player of the Night*









Richard Jefferson (Nets) 42 points (12-20 FGM-A, 2-4 3PM-A, 16-17 FTM-A), 7 assists, 6 rebounds.


----------



## Coatesvillain

*Sunday, December 26th, 2004.*
















*Final:* Bobcats 82 - Knicks 91
*Scoring leaders:* Emeka Okafor (Bobcats) 23 points; Tim Thomas (Knicks) 20 points.
*Rebound leaders:* Emeka Okafor (Bobcats) 15 rebounds; Nazr Mohammed (Knicks) 9 rebounds.
*Assist leaders:* Jason Hart (Bobcats) 6 assists; Stephon Marbury (Knicks) 6 assists.
*Impact on Division Rank:* The Knicks, now 14-13, are first in the Atlantic.

LINK||BOX SCORE||RECAP
















*Final:* Celtics 90 - Spurs 107
*Scoring leaders:* Ricky Davis (Celtics) 21 points; Tony Parker (Spurs) 27 points.
*Rebound leaders:* Jiri Welsch, Raef LaFrentz, Ricky Davis (Celtics) 5 rebounds; Tim Duncan (Spurs) 11 rebounds.
*Assist leaders:* Gary Payton, Ricky Davis (Celtics) 5 assists; Tony Parker (Spurs) 6 assists.
*Impact on Division Rank:* The Celtics, now 12-14, are second in the Atlantic.

LINK||BOX SCORE||RECAP
















*Final:* Raptors 94 - Suns 106
*Scoring leaders:* Jalen Rose (Raptors) 19 points; Amare Stoudemire (Suns) 33 points.
*Rebound leaders:* Donyell Marshall (Raptors) 9 rebounds; Shawn Marion (Suns) 18 rebounds.
*Assist leaders:* Rafer Alston (Raptors) 3 assists; Steve Nash (Suns) 13 assists.
*Impact on Division Rank:* The Raptors, now 10-19, are last in the Atlantic.

LINK||BOX SCORE||RECAP

*Player of the Night*









Ricky Davis (Celtics) 21 points (8-11 FGM-A, 1-2 3PM-A, 4-5 FTM-A), 5 rebounds, 5 assists.


----------



## Coatesvillain

*Monday, December 27th, 2004.*
















*Final:* Knicks 119 - Magic 111
*Scoring leaders:* Stephon Marbury (Knicks) 34 points; Steve Francis (Magic) 25 points.
*Rebound leaders:* Kurt Thomas (Knicks) 9 rebounds; Tony Battie (Magic) 10 rebounds.
*Assist leaders:* Stephon Marbury (Knicks) 7 assists; Steve Francis (Magic) 5 assists.
*Impact on Division Rank:* The Knicks, now 15-13, are first in the Atlantic.

LINK||BOX SCORE||RECAP
















*Final:* Nets 90 - Pistons 100
*Scoring leaders:* Richard Jefferson (Nets) 27 points; Rip Hamilton (Pistons) 37 points.
*Rebound leaders:* Nenad Krstic, Jason Kidd (Nets) 9 rebounds; Ben Wallace (Pistons) 18 rebounds.
*Assist leaders:* Jason Kidd, Vince Carter (Nets) 5 assists; Chauncey Billups (Pistons) 9 assists.
*Impact on Division Rank:* The Nets, now 9-17, are fourth in the Atlantic.

LINK||BOX SCORE||RECAP
















*Final:* 76ers 111 - Trailblazers 104.
*Scoring leaders:* Allen Iverson (76ers) 28 points; Darius Miles (Blazers) 28 points.
*Rebound leaders:* Andre Iguodala (76ers) 10 rebounds; Theo Ratliff (Blazers) 12 rebounds.
*Assist leaders:* Allen Iverson (76ers) 6 assists; Derek Anderson (Blazers) 8 assists.
*Impact on Division Rank:* The 76ers, now 12-14, are second in the Atlantic.

LINK||BOX SCORE||RECAP

*Player of the Night*









Stephon Marbury (Knicks) 34 points (13-21 FGM-A, 3-5 3PM-A, 5-7 FTM-A), 7 assists.


----------



## Coatesvillain

*Tuesday, December 28th, 2004.*
















*Final:* Nets 84 - Bulls 80
*Scoring leaders:* Vince Carter (Nets) 25 points; Kirk Hinrich (Bulls) 30 points.
*Rebound leaders:* Jason Kidd (Nets) 11 rebounds; Luol Deng, Tyson Chandler (Bulls) 8 rebounds.
*Assist leaders:* Jason Kidd (Nets) 11 assists; Kirk Hinrich, Tyson Chandler (Bulls) 3 assists.
*Impact on Division Rank:* The Nets, now 10-17, are fourth in the Atlantic.

LINK||BOX SCORE||RECAP
















*Final:* Celtics 94 - Mavericks 113
*Scoring leaders:* Jiri Welsch, Paul Pierce (Celtics) 17 points; Dirk Nowitzki (Mavericks) 29 points.
*Rebound leaders:* Jiri Welsch, Raef LaFrentz, Mark Blount, Paul Pierce, Al Jefferson (Celtics) 5 rebounds; Dirk Nowitzki (Mavericks) 11 rebounds.
*Assist leaders:* Gary Payton (Celtics) 9 assists; Jason Terry (Mavericks) 14 assists.
*Impact on Division Rank:* The Celtics, now 12-15, are third in the Atlantic.

BOX SCORE||RECAP
















*Final:* 76ers 114 - Sonics 107
*Scoring leaders:* Allen Iverson (76ers) 34 points; Ray Allen (Sonics) 32 points.
*Rebound leaders:* Allen Iverson (76ers) 9 rebounds; Rashard Lewis, Danny Fortson, Nick Collison (Sonics) 6 rebounds.
*Assist leaders:* Allen Iverson (76ers) 7 assists; Luke Ridnour (Sonics) 9 assists.
*Impact on Division Rank:* The 76ers, now 13-14, are second in the Atlantic.

LINK||BOX SCORE||RECAP
















*Final:* Raptors 99 - Lakers 117
*Scoring leaders:* Rafer Alston (Raptors) 13 points; Kobe Bryant (Lakers) 48 points.
*Rebound leaders:* Chris Bosh, Rafael Araujo (Raptors) 10 rebounds; Lamar Odom (Lakers) 13 rebounds.
*Assist leaders:* Rafer Alston (Raptors) 11 assists; Chucky Atkins (Lakers) 7 assists.
*Impact on Division Rank:* The Raptors, now 10-20, are last in the Atlantic.

LINK||BOX SCORE||RECAP

*Player of the Night*









Allen Iverson (76ers) 34 points (13-30 FGM-A, 2-7 3PM-A, 6-8 FTM-A), 9 rebounds, 7 assists, 1 steal.


----------



## Coatesvillain

*Wednesday, December 29th, 2004.*
















*Final:* Timberwolves 87 - Knicks 100
*Scoring leaders:* Latrell Sprewell (T-Wolves) 22 points; Stephon Marbury (Knicks) 32 points.
*Rebound leaders:* Kevin Garnett (T-Wolves) 13 rebounds; Nazr Mohammed (Knicks) 9 rebounds.
*Assist leaders:* Kevin Garnett (T-Wolves) 8 assists; Stephon Marbury (Knicks) 11 assists.
*Impact on Division Rank:* The Knicks, now 16-13, are first in the Atlantic.

LINK||BOX SCORE||RECAP
















*Final:* Celtics 109 - Grizzlies 117
*Scoring leaders:* Raef LaFrentz (Celtics) 28 points; Pau Gasol (Grizzlies) 24 points.
*Rebound leaders:* Mark Blount (Celtics) 9 rebounds; Pau Gasol (Grizzlies) 11 rebounds.
*Assist leaders:* Gary Payton, Paul Pierce (Celtics) 7 assists; James Posey (Grizzlies) 7 assists.
*Impact on Division Rank:* The Celtics, now 12-16, are third in the Atlantic.

LINK||BOX SCORE||RECAP
















*Final:* Raptors 105 - Warriors 111
*Scoring leaders:* Jalen Rose (Raptors) 23 points; Jason Richardson (Warriors) 35 points.
*Rebound leaders:* Donyell Marshall (Raptors) 12 rebounds; Troy Murphy (Warriors) 11 rebounds.
*Assist leaders:* Rafer Alston (Raptors) 9 assists; Derek Fisher (Warriors) 9 assists.
*Impact on Division Rank:* The Raptors, now 10-21, are last in the Atlantic.

LINK||BOX SCORE||RECAP

*Player of the Night*









Stephon Marbury (Knicks) 32 points (12-19 FGM-A, 1-3 3PM-A, 7-7 FTM-A), 11 assists, 7 rebounds, 2 steals.


----------



## Coatesvillain

*Thursday, December 30th, 2004.*
















*Final:* Pacers 96 - Nets 83
*Scoring leaders:* Jermaine O'Neal (Pacers) 31 points; Vince Carter (Nets) 25 points.
*Rebound leaders:* Jeff Foster (Pacers) 16 rebounds; Jason Kidd (Nets) 11 rebounds.
*Assist leaders:* Reggie Miller, Jamaal Tinsley (Pacers) 11 assists; Jason Kidd (Nets) 10 assists.
*Impact on Division Rank:* The Nets, now 10-18, are fourth in the Atlantic.

LINK||BOX SCORE||RECAP

*Player of the Night*









Vince Carter (Nets) 25 points (9-20 FGM-A, 1-1 3PM-A, 6-9 FTM-A), 8 rebounds, 3 assists, 1 steal.


----------



## Coatesvillain

*Friday, December 31st, 2004.*
















*Final:* Wizards 103 - Celtics 108
*Scoring leaders:* Larry Hughes (Wizards) 33 points; Paul Pierce (Celtics) 26 points.
*Rebound leaders:* Michael Ruffin (Wizards) 10 rebounds; Mark Blount (Celtics) 9 rebounds.
*Assist leaders:* Steve Blake, Larry Hughes (Wizards) 6 assists; Ricky Davis (Celtics) 5 assists.
*Impact on Division Rank:* The Celtics, now 13-16, are third in the Atlantic.

LINK||BOX SCORE||RECAP
















*Final:* 76ers 92 - Nuggets 97
*Scoring leaders:* Allen Iverson (76ers) 29 points; Carmelo Anthony (Nuggets) 24 points.
*Rebound leaders:* Kyle Korver (76ers) 10 rebounds; Nene (Nuggets) 12 rebounds.
*Assist leaders:* Allen Iverson (76ers) 8 assists; Andre Miller (Nuggets) 7 assists.
*Impact on Division Rank:* The 76ers, now 13-15, are second in the Atlantic.

LINK||BOX SCORE||RECAP

*Player of the Night* 









Paul Pierce (Celtics) 26 points (9-18 FGM-A, 2-5 3PM-A, 6-8 FTM-A), 5 rebounds, 3 steals, 1 block.


----------



## Coatesvillain

*December Wrap-Up..*

*December Standings:*
*1.)New York Knicks (9-7)
2.)Boston Celtics (8-8)
3.)New Jersey Nets (7-7)
4.)Philadelphia 76ers (7-8)
5.)Toronto Raptors (3-12)*

*Atlantic Division Player of the Month*









Allen Iverson (76ers) 30.8 PPG, 6.3 APG, 4.2 RPG, 2.7 SPG

*All-Atlantic Team: December*


----------



## Truth34

*Kurt Thomas?*

Philly, can you please break down KT vs. Raef LaFrentz for December?

I think Raef should be the PF.


----------



## Coatesvillain

*Re: Kurt Thomas?*



> Originally posted by <b>Truth34</b>!
> Philly, can you please break down KT vs. Raef LaFrentz for December?
> 
> I think Raef should be the PF.


No prob.

Kurt Thomas:
11.1 PPG, 9.9 RPG, 1.9 APG, 1.1 SPG, 1 BPG, 46% FG.

Raef LaFrentz:
11.9 PPG, 8.7 RPG, 1.1 APG, 1.1 BPG, .5 SPG, 50% FG.

It was extremely close and could've went to either one. Real tough decisions have to be made when there's only five positions to fill.


----------



## Premier

*Re: Kurt Thomas?*



> Originally posted by <b>Truth34</b>!
> Philly, can you please break down KT vs. Raef LaFrentz for December?
> 
> I think Raef should be the PF.





> Originally posted by <b>Truth34</b>!
> 
> Philly, can you please break down KT vs. Raef LaFrentz for December?
> 
> I think Raef should be the PF.


Pretty even.

Kurt Thomas:

11.125 PPG from 46% shooting, 9.9 RPG, 1.94 APG, 1 BPG in 36.4 MPG.

Raef Lafrentz:

11.93 PPG from 49.6% shooting, 8.67 RPG, 1.13 APG, .93 BPG in 38.9 MPG.

Edit: Nevermind.


----------



## Coatesvillain

*Saturday, January 1st, 2005.*
















*Final:* Nets 93 - Knicks 87
*Scoring leaders:* Richard Jefferson (Nets) 17 points; Stephon Marbury (Knicks) 31 points.
*Rebound leaders:* Nenad Krstic (Nets) 7 rebounds; Nazr Mohammed (Knicks) 13 rebounds.
*Assist leaders:* Vince Carter (Nets) 5 assists; Stephon Marbury (Knicks) 8 assists.
*Impact on Division Rank:* The Nets, now 11-18, are fourth in the Atlantic.
The Knicks, now 16-14, are first in the Atlantic.

LINK||BOX SCORE||RECAP

*Player of the Night*









Stephon Marbury (Knicks) 31 points (10-19 FGM-A, 4-10 3PM-A, 7-10 FTM-A), 8 assists, 4 rebounds, 3 steals.


----------



## Coatesvillain

*Sunday, January 2nd, 2005.*
















*Final:* 76ers 83 - Clippers 89
*Scoring leaders:* Allen Iverson (76ers) 35 points; Elton Brand, Corey Maggette (Clippers) 26 points.
*Rebound leaders:* Kenny Thomas (76ers) 6 rebounds; Elton Brand, Chris Kaman (Clippers) 12 rebounds.
*Assist leaders:* Allen Iverson (76ers) 6 assists; Rick Brunson (Clippers) 9 assists.
*Impact on Division Rank:* The 76ers, now 13-16, are second in the Atlantic.

LINK||BOX SCORE||RECAP
















*Final:* Celtics 88 - Pistons 100
*Scoring leaders:* Tony Allen (Celtics) 18 points; Rasheed Wallace (Pistons) 23 points.
*Rebound leaders:* Raef LaFrentz, Paul Pierce (Celtics) 7 rebounds; Rasheed Wallace (Pistons) 12 rebounds.
*Assist leaders:* Gary Payton (Celtics) 5 assists; Chauncey Billups (Pistons) 8 assists.
*Impact on Division Rank:* The Celtics, now 13-17, are third in the Atlantic.

LINK||BOX SCORE||RECAP

*Player of the Night*









Allen Iverson (76ers) 35 points (16-30 FGM-A, 3-5 FTM-A), 6 assists, 5 rebounds, 3 steals, 1 block.


----------



## Truth34

*OK, Kurt gets the nod*

We'll give Kurt the nod because the Knicks are a winning team and Raef and the Celtics have given up 100+ for 11 straight.

Sorry to question you, I just think Raef is playing great.


----------



## Coatesvillain

*Monday, January 3rd, 2005.*
















*Final:* Hornets 90 - Celtics 106
*Scoring leaders:* Lee Nailon, Baron Davis (Hornets) 18 points; Paul Pierce (Celtics) 19 points.
*Rebound leaders:* PJ Brown (Hornets) 15 rebounds; Raef LaFrentz (Celtics) 12 rebounds.
*Assist leaders:* Baron Davis (Hornets) 5 assists; Paul Pierce (Celtics) 10 assists.
*Impact on Division Rank:* The Celtics, now 14-17, are third in the Atlantic.

LINK||BOX SCORE||RECAP
















*Final:* Magic 94 - Raptors 105
*Scoring leaders:* Steve Francis (Magic) 19 points; Chris Bosh (Raptors) 25 points.
*Rebound leaders:* Steve Francis (Magic) 8 rebounds; Chris Bosh (Raptors) 12 rebounds.
*Assist leaders:* Steve Francis (Magic) 10 assists; Rafer Alston, Milt Palacio (Raptors) 6 assists.
*Impact on Division Rank:* The Raptors, now 11-21, are last in the Atlantic.

LINK||BOX SCORE||RECAP















*Final:* 76ers 112 - Warriors 104
*Scoring leaders:* Allen Iverson (76ers) 29 points; Troy Murphy (Warriors) 29 points.
*Rebound leaders:* Andre Iguodala (76ers) 9 rebounds; Troy Murphy (Warriors) 14 rebounds.
*Assist leaders:* Allen Iverson, John Salmons (76ers) 6 assists; Mike Dunleavy (Warriors) 8 assists.
*Impact on Division Rank:* The 76ers, now 14-16, are second in the Atlantic.

LINK||BOX SCORE||RECAP

*Player of the Night*









Paul Pierce (Celtics) 19 points (6-13 FGM-A, 3-5 3PM-A, 4-5 FTM-A), 10 rebounds, 10 assists, 2 blocks, 1 steal.


----------



## Coatesvillain

*Tuesday, January 4th, 2005.*
















*Final:* Nets 88 - Wizards 112
*Scoring leaders:* Vince Carter (Nets) 31 points; Larry Hughes (Wizards) 33 points.
*Rebound leaders:* Jason Kidd (Nets) 8 rebounds; Antawn Jamison (Wizards) 10 rebounds.
*Assist leaders:* Jason Kidd (Nets) 7 assists; Larry Hughes (Wizards) 7 assists.
*Impact on Division Rank:* The Nets, now 11-19, are fourth in the Atlantic.

LINK||BOX SCORE||RECAP
















*Final:* Kings 105 - Knicks 98
*Scoring leaders:* Chris Webber (Kings) 22 points; Stephon Marbury (Knicks) 26 points.
*Rebound leaders:* Chris Webber (Kings) 11 rebounds; Nazr Mohammed (Knicks) 11 rebounds.
*Assist leaders:* Mike Bibby (Kings) 7 assists; Stephon Marbury (Knicks) 7 assists.
*Impact on Division Rank:* The Knicks, now 16-15, are first in the Atlantic.

LINK||BOX SCORE||RECAP

*Player of the Night*









Vince Carter (Nets) 31 points (15-23 FGM-A, 1-2 3PM-A), 7 rebounds, 3 assists.


----------



## Coatesvillain

*Wednesday, January 5th, 2005.*
















*Final:* 76ers 106 - Jazz 99
*Scoring leaders:* Kenny Thomas (76ers) 30 points; Carlos Boozer (Jazz) 24 points.
*Rebound leaders:* Samuel Dalembert, Allen Iverson, Marc Jackson (76ers) 6 rebounds; Carlos Boozer (Jazz) 10 rebounds.
*Assist leaders:* Allen Iverson (76ers) 9 assists; Carlos Boozer (Jazz) 6 assists.
*Impact on Division Rank:* 76ers, now 15-16, are second in the Atlantic.

LINK||BOX SCORE||RECAP
















*Final:* Warriors 83 - Celtics 84
*Scoring leaders:* Cliff Robinson (Warriors) 18 points; Paul Pierce (Celtics) 19 points.
*Rebound leaders:* Troy Murphy (Warriors) 16 rebounds; Al Jefferson (Celtics) 11 rebounds.
*Assist leaders:* Cliff Robinson, Speedy Claxton, Derek Fisher (Warriors) 6 assists; Paul Pierce (Celtics) 8 assists.
*Impact on Division Rank:* The Celtics, now 15-17, are third in the Atlantic.

LINK||BOX SCORE||RECAP
















*Final:* Kings 93 - Raptors 96
*Scoring leaders:* Mike Bibby (Kings) 32 points; Chris Bosh (Raptors) 23 points.
*Rebound leaders:* Brad Miller (Kings) 19 rebounds; Rafael Araujo (Raptors) 14 rebounds.
*Assist leaders:* Chris Webber (Kings) 6 assists; Rafer Alston (Raptors) 10 assists.
*Impact on Division Rank:* The Raptors, now 12-21, are fourth in the Atlantic.

LINK||BOX SCORE||RECAP
















*Final:* Knicks 94 - Heat 102
*Scoring leaders:* Stephon Marbury (Knicks) 28 points; Shaquille O'Neal (Heat) 33 points.
*Rebound leaders:* Kurt Thomas (Knicks) 12 rebounds; Shaquille O'Neal (Heat) 18 rebounds.
*Assist leaders:* Stephon Marbury (Knicks) 8 assists; Dwyane Wade (Heat) 9 assists.
*Impact on Division Rank:* The Knicks, now 16-16, are first in the Atlantic.

LINK||BOX SCORE||RECAP
















*Final:* Nets 74 - Bucks 97
*Scoring leaders:* Jabari Smith (Nets) 19 points; Joe Smith, Mike James (Bucks) 17 points.
*Rebound leaders:* Richard Jefferson (Nets) 11 rebounds; Zaza Pachulia (Bucks) 8 rebounds.
*Assist leaders:* Jabari Smith (Nets) 6 assists; Michael Redd (Bucks) 8 assists.
*Impact on Division Rank:* The Nets, now 11-20, are last in the Atlantic.

LINK||BOX SCORE||RECAP

*Player of the Night*









Kenny Thomas (76ers) 30 points (11-14 FGM-A, 8-8 FTM-A), 4 rebounds, 2 assists, 2 steals.


----------



## Coatesvillain

*Friday, January 7th, 2005.*
















*Final:* Bucks 107 - Raptors 105
*Scoring leaders:* Desmond Mason (Bucks) 23 points; Eric Williams (Raptors) 21 points.
*Rebound leaders:* Joe Smith (Bucks) 10 rebounds; Donyell Marshall (Raptors) 14 rebounds.
*Assist leaders:* Maurice Williams (Bucks) 8 assists; Rafer Alston (Raptors) 8 assists.
*Impact on Division Rank:* The Raptors, now 12-22, are last in the Atlantic.

LINK||BOX SCORE||RECAP
















*Final:* Pistons 110 - Celtics 104
*Scoring leaders:* Rip Hamilton (Pistons) 25 points; Paul Pierce (Celtics) 22 points.
*Rebound leaders:* Ben Wallace (Pistons) 10 rebounds; Raef LaFrentz (Celtics) 6 rebounds.
*Assist leaders:* Tayshaun Prince (Pistons) 7 assists; Gary Payton, Paul Pierce (Celtics) 5 assists.
*Impact on Division Rank:* The Celtics, now 15-18, are third in the Atlantic.

LINK||BOX SCORE||RECAP
















*Final:* Warriors 72 - Nets 82
*Scoring leaders:* Mike Dunleavy, Calbert Cheaney, Mickael Pietrus (Warriors) 12 points; Vince Carter (Nets) 22 points.
*Rebound leaders:* Mike Dunleavy (Warriors) 7 rebounds; Jason Kidd (Nets) 13 rebounds.
*Assist leaders:* Speedy Claxton (Warriors) 5 assists; Jason Kidd (Nets) 9 assists.
*Impact on Division Rank:* The Nets, now 12-20, are fourth in the Atlantic.

LINK||BOX SCORE||RECAP
















*Final:* 76ers 84 - Timberwolves 89
*Scoring leaders:* Corliss Williamson (76ers) 21 points; Sam Cassell (T-Wolves) 26 points.
*Rebound leaders:* Marc Jackson (76ers) 9 rebounds; Kevin Garnett (T-Wolves) 18 rebounds.
*Assist leaders:* John Salmons (76ers) 4 assists; Kevin Garnett (T-Wolves) 5 assists.
*Impact on Division Rank:* The 76ers, now 15-17, are second in the Atlantic.

LINK||BOX SCORE||RECAP

*Player of the Night*









Jason Kidd (Nets) 13 points (4-9 FGM-A, 1-4 3PM-A, 4-5 FTM-A), 13 rebounds, 9 assists, 4 steals.


----------



## Coatesvillain

*Saturday, January 8th, 2005.*
















*Final:* Knicks 79 - Cavaliers 104
*Scoring leaders:* Tim Thomas (Knicks) 17 points; LeBron James (Cavaliers) 22 points.
*Rebound leaders:* Kurt Thomas (Knicks) 14 rebounds; Anderson Varejao (Cavaliers) 10 rebounds.
*Assist leaders:* Stephon Marbury (Knicks) 12 assists; Eric Snow (Cavaliers) 8 assists.
*Impact on Division Rank:* The Knicks, now 16-17, are first in the Atlantic.

LINK||BOX SCORE||RECAP
















*Final:* Nets 101 - Magic 104
*Scoring leaders:* Jason Kidd (Nets) 22 points; Grant Hill (Magic) 22 points.
*Rebound leaders:* Jason Kidd (Nets) 11 rebounds; Dwight Howard (Magic) 13 rebounds.
*Assist leaders:* Jason Kidd (Nets) 11 assists; Steve Francis (Magic) 9 assists.
*Impact on Division Rank:* The Nets, now 12-21, are fourth in the Atlantic.

LINK||BOX SCORE||RECAP
















*Final:* Celtics 91 - Bulls 102
*Scoring leaders:* Paul Pierce (Celtics) 20 points; Kirk Hinrich (Bulls) 22 points.
*Rebound leaders:* Al Jefferson, Walter McCarty (Celtics) 8 rebounds; Othella Harrington (Bulls) 10 rebounds.
*Assist leaders:* Marcus Banks (Celtics) 8 assists; Kirk Hinrich (Bulls) 14 assists.
*Impact on Division Rank:* The Celtics, now 15-19, are third in the Atlantic.

LINK||BOX SCORE||RECAP

*Player of the Night*









Jason Kidd (Nets) 22 points (8-21 FGM-A, 4-9 3PM-A, 2-3 FTM-A), 11 rebounds, 11 assists, 2 steals.


----------



## Coatesvillain

*Sunday, January 9th, 2005.*
















*Final:* Warriors 87 - Raptors 109
*Scoring leaders:* Cliff Robinson (Wizards) 18 points; Chris Bosh (Raptors) 21 points.
*Rebound leaders:* Troy Murphy (Warriors) 13 rebounds; Chris Bosh (Raptors) 17 rebounds.
*Assist leaders:* Speedy Claxton (Wizards) 5 assists; Rafer Alston (Raptors) 7 assists.
*Impact on Division Rank:* The Raptors, now 13-22, are fourth in the Atlantic.

LINK||BOX SCORE||RECAP
















*Final:* Trailblazers 105 - Knicks 113
*Scoring leaders:* Zach Randolph (Blazers) 27 points; Allan Houston (Knicks) 25 points.
*Rebound leaders:* Zach Randolph (Blazers) 10 rebounds; Kurt Thomas, Jerome Williams, Nazr Mohammed (Knicks) 6 rebounds.
*Assist leaders:* Sebastian Telfair (Blazers) 7 assists; Stephon Marbury (Knicks) 12 assists.
*Impact on Division Rank:* The Knicks, now 17-17, are first in the Atlantic.

LINK||BOX SCORE||RECAP

*Player of the Night*









Chris Bosh (Raptors) 21 points (8-9 FGM-A, 5-7 FTM-A), 17 rebounds, 4 assists, 2 blocks.


----------



## Coatesvillain

*Monday, January 10th, 2005.*
















*Final:* Magic 101 - Celtics 119
*Scoring leaders:* Jameer Nelson (Magic) 19 points; Paul Pierce (Celtics) 18 points.
*Rebound leaders:* Dwight Howard (Magic) 9 rebounds; Al Jefferson (Celtics) 11 rebounds.
*Assist leaders:* Grant Hill (Magic) 9 assists; Gary Payton (Celtics) 6 assists.
*Impact on Division Rank:* The Celtics, now 16-19, are second in the Atlantic.

LINK||BOX SCORE||RECAP
















*Final:* TrailBlazers 109 - 76ers 100
*Scoring leaders:* Nick Van Exel (Blazers) 28 points; Andre Iguodala (76ers) 22 points.
*Rebound leaders:* Zach Randolph, Joel Przybilla (Blazers) 8 rebounds; Allen Iverson (76ers) 9 reboudns.
*Assist leaders:* Damon Stoudamire (Blazers) 7 assists; Allen Iverson (76ers) 9 assists.
*Impact on Division Rank:* The 76ers, now 15-18, are third in the Atlantic.

LINK||BOX SCORE||RECAP

*Player of the Night*









Allen Iverson (76ers) 21 points (8-15 FGM-A, 5-6 FTM-A), 9 rebounds, 9 assists, block.


----------



## Coatesvillain

*January 11th, 2005.*
















*Final:* Pistons 89 - Nets 80
*Scoring leaders:* Rasheed Wallace (Pistons) 19 points; Vince Carter (Nets) 19 points.
*Rebound leaders:* Rasheed Wallace (Pistons) 13 rebounds; Jason Collins (Nets) 10 rebounds.
*Assist leaders:* Richard Hamilton (Pistons) 7 assists; Jason Kidd (Nets) 7 assists.
*Impact on Division Rank:* The Nets, now 12-22, are last in the Atlantic.

LINK||BOX SCORE||RECAP
















*Final:* Hornets 88 - Knicks 82
*Scoring leaders:* Baron Davis (Hornets) 21 points; Allan Houston (Knicks) 17 points.
*Rebound leaders:* PJ Brown (Hornets) 12 rebounds; Nazr Mohammed (Knicks) 12 rebounds.
*Assist leaders:* Baron Davis (Hornets) 10 assists; Stephon Marbury (Knicks) 13 assists.
*Impact on Division Rank:* The Knicks, now 17-18, are first in the Atlantic.

BOX SCORE||RECAP

*Player of the Night*









Stephon Marbury (Knicks) 15 points (5-15 FGM-A, 5-6 FTM-A), 13 assists, steal.


----------



## Coatesvillain

*January 12th, 2005.*
















*Final:* Celtics 93 - Raptors 104
*Scoring leaders:* Paul Pierce (Celtics) 23 points; Morris Peterson (Raptors) 37 points.
*Rebound leaders:* Paul Pierce (Celtics) 10 rebounds; Chris Bosh (Raptors) 11 rebounds.
*Assist leaders:* Gary Payton (Celtics) 7 assists; Morris Peterson, Rafer Alston (Raptors) 6 assists.
*Impact on Division Rank:* The Celtics, now 16-20, are second in the Atlantic.
The Raptors, now 14-22, are fourth in the Atlantic.

LINK||BOX SCORE||RECAP
















*Final:* 76ers 78 - Bulls 110
*Scoring leaders:* Allen Iverson (76ers) 21 points; Ben Gordon (Bulls) 31 points.
*Rebound leaders:* Andre Iguodala, Kenny Thomas (76ers) 6 rebounds; Andres Nocioni (Bulls) 8 rebounds.
*Assist leaders:* Allen Iverson (76ers) 8 assists; Kirk Hinrich (Bulls) 9 assists.
*Impact on Division Rank:* The 76ers, now 15-19, are second in the Atlantic.

LINK||BOX SCORE||RECAP

*Player of the Night*









Morris Peterson (Raptors) 37 points (12-22 FGM-A, 7-14 3PM-A, 6-6 FTM-A), 6 assists, 4 rebounds, 2 steals, 2 blocks.


----------



## Coatesvillain

*January 13th, 2005.*
















*Final:* Nets 85 - Rockets 94
*Scoring leaders:* Vince Carter (Nets) 17 points; Bob Sura (Rockets) 35 points.
*Rebound leaders:* Nenad Krstic, Jason Kidd (Nets) 10 rebounds; Yao Ming (Rockets) 9 rebounds.
*Assist leaders:* Jason Kidd (Nets) 9 assists; Tracy McGrady (Rockets) 7 assists.
*Impact on Division Rank:* The Nets, now 12-23, are last in the Atlantic.

LINK||BOX SCORE||RECAP

*Player of the Night*









Jason Kidd (Nets) 16 points (7-20 FGM-A, 2-9 3PM-A, 10 rebounds, 9 assists, 6 steals.


----------



## Coatesvillain

*January 14th, 2005.*
















*Final:* Raptors 96 - 76ers 106
*Scoring leaders:* Donyell Marshall (Raptors) 20 points; Allen Iverson (76ers) 32 points.
*Rebound leaders:* Chris Bosh (Raptors) 13 rebounds; Kenny Thomas (76ers) 14 rebounds.
*Assist leaders:* Rafer Alston (Raptors) 13 assists; Allen Iverson (76ers) 10 assists.
*Impact on Division Rank:* The Raptors, now 14-23, are fourth in the Atlantic.
The 76ers, now 16-19, are third in the Atlantic.

LINK||BOX SCORE||RECAP
















*Final:* Hawks 94 - Celtics 106
*Scoring leaders:* Antoine Walker (Hawks) 21 points; Ricky Davis (Celtics) 30 points.
*Rebound leaders:* Antoine Walker (Hawks) 17 rebounds; Paul Pierce (Celtics) 15 rebounds.
*Assist leaders:* Antoine Walker (Hawks) 8 assists; Gary Payton, Paul Pierce (Celtics) 7 assists.
*Impact on Division Rank:* The Celtics, now 17-20, are second in the Atlantic.

LINK||BOX SCORE||RECAP

*Player of the Night*









Allen Iverson (76ers) 32 points (12-29 FGM-A, 3-5 3PM-A, 5-10 FTM-A), 10 assists, 5 rebounds.


----------



## Coatesvillain

*January 15th, 2005.*
















*Final:* Knicks 84 - Bulls 86
*Scoring leaders:* Stephon Marbury (Knicks) 25 points; Eddy Curry (Bulls) 17 points.
*Rebound leaders:* Trevor Ariza (Knicks) 9 rebounds; Tyson Chandler (Bulls) 10 rebounds.
*Assist leaders:* Stephon Marbury (Knicks) 10 assists; Kirk Hinrich (Bulls) 11 assists.
*Impact on Division Rank:* The Knicks, now 17-19, are first in the Atlantic.

LINK||BOX SCORE||RECAP
















*Final:* 76ers 95 - Pistons 99
*Scoring leaders:* Allen Iverson (76ers) 28 points; Richard Hamilton (Pistons) 25 points.
*Rebound leaders:* Kenny Thomas (76ers) 12 rebounds; Ben Wallace (Pistons) 12 rebounds.
*Assist leaders:* Allen Iverson (76ers) 13 assists; Chauncey Billups (Pistons) 9 assists.
*Impact on Division Rank:* The 76ers, now 16-20, are third in the Atlantic.

LINK||BOX SCORE||RECAP
















*Final:* Nets 93 - Mavericks 98
*Scoring leaders:* Vince Carter (Nets) 29 points; Dirk Nowitzki (Mavericks) 26 points.
*Rebound leaders:* Jason Collins (Nets) 11 rebounds; Dirk Nowitzki (Mavericks) 12 rebounds.
*Assist leaders:* Jason Kidd (Nets) 11 assists; Jason Terry (Mavericks) 5 assists.
*Impact on Division Rank:* The Nets, now 12-24, are last in the Atlantic.

LINK||BOX SCORE||RECAP

*Player of the Night*









Allen Iverson (76ers) 28 points (9-26 FGM-A, 3-8 3PM-A, 7-11 FTM-A), 13 assists, 4 rebounds, 2 steals.


----------



## Coatesvillain

*January 16th, 2005.*
















*Final:* Hornets 99 - Raptors 102
*Scoring leaders:* Lee Nailon (Hornets) 32 points; Morris Peterson (Raptors) 25 points.
*Rebound leaders:* Chris Andersen (Hornets) 9 rebounds; Morris Peterson, Chris Bosh (Raptors) 10 rebounds.
*Assist leaders:* Baron Davis (Hornets) 11 assists; Rafer Alston (Raptors) 7 assists.
*Impact on Division Rank:* The Raptors, now 15-23, are fourth in the Atlantic.

LINK||BOX SCORE||RECAP

*Player of the Night*









Chris Bosh (Raptors) 24 points (7-16 FGM-A, 10-12 FTM-A), 10 rebounds, 3 assists, 2 blocks.


----------



## Coatesvillain

*January 17th, 2005.*
















*Final:* Bulls 88 - Knicks 86
*Scoring leaders:* Luol Deng (Bulls) 19 points; Stephon Marbury (Knicks) 25 points.
*Rebound leaders:* Kirk Hinrich, Tyson Chandler (Bulls) 13 rebounds; Nazr Mohammed (Knicks) 9 rebounds.
*Assist leaders:* Kirk Hinrich (Bulls) 8 assists; Stephon Marbury (Knicks) 7 assists.
*Impact on Division Rank:* The Knicks, now 17-20, are first in the Atlantic.

LINK||BOX SCORE||RECAP
















*Final:* Nets 85 - Hawks 84
*Scoring leaders:* Vince Carter, Jason Kidd (Nets) 23 points; Al Harrington (Hawks) 22 points.
*Rebound leaders:* Nenad Krstic (Nets) 9 rebounds; Antoine Walker (Hawks) 11 rebounds.
*Assist leaders:* Vince Carter (Nets) 6 assists; Tyronn Lue (Hawks) 10 assists.
*Impact on Division Rank:* The Nets, now 13-24, are last in the Atlantic.

LINK||BOX SCORE||RECAP
















*Final:* Hornets 91 - 76ers 95
*Scoring leaders:* Lee Nailon (Hornets) 23 points; Allen Iverson (76ers) 29 points.
*Rebound leaders:* PJ Brown (Hornets) 14 rebounds; Kenny Thomas (76ers) 15 rebounds.
*Assist leaders:* Dan Dickau (Hornets) 6 assists; John Salmons (76ers) 4 assists.
*Impact on Division Rank:* The 76ers, now 17-20, are first in the Atlantic.

BOX SCORE||RECAP
















*Final:* Raptors 100 - Timberwolves 91.
*Scoring leaders:* Donyell Marshall (Raptors) 22 points; Wally Szczerbiak (T-Wolves) 25 points.
*Rebound leaders:* Chris Bosh (Raptors) 11 rebounds; Kevin Garnett (T-Wolves) 14 rebounds.
*Assist leaders:* Rafer Alston (Raptors) 15 assists; Troy Hudson (T-Wolves) 7 assists.
*Impact on Division Rank:* The Raptors, now 16-23, are fourth in the Atlantic.

LINK||BOX SCORE||RECAP

*Player of the Night*









Kenny Thomas (76ers) 21 points (9-15 FGM-A, 3-3 FTM-A), 15 rebounds, 2 assists, 2 steals, block.


----------



## Coatesvillain

*Wednesday, January 19th, 2005.*
















*Final:* Bulls 83 - Celtics 92
*Scoring leaders:* Eddy Curry (Bulls) 26 points; Paul Pierce (Celtics) 28 points.
*Rebound leaders:* Tyson Chandler (Bulls) 14 rebounds; Paul Pierce (Celtics) 11 rebounds.
*Assist leaders:* Chris Duhon (Bulls) 7 assists; Paul Pierce (Celtics) 6 assists.
*Impact on Division Rank:* The Celtics, now 18-20, are first in the Atlantic.

LINK||BOX SCORE||RECAP
















*Final:* Knicks 81 - Raptors 98
*Scoring leaders:* Nazr Mohammed (Knicks) 16 points; Jalen Rose (Raptors) 24 points.
*Rebound leaders:* Nazr Mohammed (Knicks) 17 rebounds; Chris Bosh (Raptors) 14 rebounds.
*Assist leaders:* Stephon Marbury (Knicks) 5 assists; Rafer Alston, Jalen Rose (Raptors) 5 assists.
*Impact on Division Rank:* The Knicks, now 17-21, are third in the Atlantic.
The Raptors, now 17-23, are fourth in the Atlantic.

LINK||BOX SCORE||RECAP
















*Final:* 76ers 107 - Bobcats 105
*Scoring leaders:* Allen Iverson (76ers) 24 points; Jason Hart (Bobcats) 19 points.
*Rebound leaders:* Kenny Thomas, Andre Iguodala (76ers) 9 rebounds; Emeka Okafor (Bobcats) 19 rebounds.
*Assist leaders:* Allen Iverson (76ers) 6 assists; Jason Hart (Bocats) 7 assists.
*Impact on Division Rank:* The 76ers, now 18-20, are first in the Atlantic.

LINK||BOX SCORE||RECAP
















*Final:* Bucks 90 - Knicks 96
*Scoring leaders:* Michael Redd (Bucks) 30 points; Vince Carter (Nets) 33 points.
*Rebound leaders:* Dan Gadzuric (Bucks) 14 rebounds; Vince Carter (Nets) 9 rebounds.
*Assist leaders:* Maurice Williams (Bucks) 6 assists; Jason Kidd (Nets) 10 assists.
*Impact on Division Rank:* The Nets, now 14-24, are last in the Atlantic.

LINK||BOX SCORE||RECAP

*Player of the Night*









Vince Carter (Nets) 33 points (14-24 FGM-A, 2-4 3PM-A, 3-4 FTM-A), 9 rebounds, 9 assists, 2 steals, block.


----------



## Coatesvillain

*Friday, January 21st, 2005.*
















*Final:* Raptors 109 - Wizards 118
*Scoring leaders:* Jalen Rose (Raptors) 32 points; Antawn Jamison (Wizards) 26 points.
*Rebound leaders:* Morris Peterson (Raptors) 9 rebounds; Antawn Jamison (Wizards) 13 rebounds.
*Assist leaders:* Rafer Alston (Raptors) 7 assists; Gilbert Arenas (Wizards) 8 assists.
*Impact on Division Rank:* The Raptors, now 17-24, are fourth in the Atlantic.

LINK||BOX SCORE||RECAP
















*Final:* Celtics 98 - Nets 104
*Scoring leaders:* Paul Pierce (Celtics) 22 points; Vince Carter (Nets) 25 points.
*Rebound leaders:* Paul Pierce, Mark Blount (Celtics) 7 rebounds; Nenad Krstic (Nets) 12 rebounds.
*Assist leaders:* Ricky Davis (Celtics) 7 assists; Jason Kidd (Nets) 9 assists.
*Impact on Division Rank:* The Celtics, now 18-21, are second in the Atlantic.
The Nets, now 15-24, are last in the Atlantic.

LINK||BOX SCORE||RECAP
















*Final:* Rockets 92 - Knicks 91
*Scoring leaders:* Tracy McGrady (Rockets) 35 points; Stephon Marbury (Knicks) 20 points.
*Rebound leaders:* Yao Ming (Rockets) 12 rebounds; Kurt Thomas (Knicks) 13 rebounds.
*Assist leaders:* Tracy McGrady (Rockets) 5 assists; Jamal Crawford (Knicks) 5 assists.
*Impact on Division Rank:* The Knicks, now 17-22, are third in the Atlantic.

LINK||BOX SCORE||RECAP

*Player of the Night*









Jalen Rose (Raptors) 32 points (11-23 FGM-A, 1-4 3PM-A, 9-10 FTM-A), 6 assists, 5 rebounds, steal, block.


----------



## Coatesvillain

*Saturday, January 22nd, 2005.*
















*Final:* Celtics 96 - Hawks 100
*Scoring leaders:* Tony Allen (Celtics) 20 points; Antoine Walker (Hawks) 29 points.
*Rebound leaders:* Raef LaFrentz (Celtics) 11 rebounds; Al Harrington (Hawks) 17 rebounds.
*Assist leaders:* Gary Payton (Celtics) 13 assists; Antoine Walker (Hawks) 6 assists.
*Impact on Division Rank:* The Celtics, now 18-22, are second in the Atlantic.

LINK||BOX SCORE||RECAP
















*Final:* 76ers 111 - Magic 115
*Scoring leaders:* Allen Iverson (76ers) 38 points; Hedo Turkoglu (Magic) 22 points.
*Rebound leaders:* Samuel Dalembert (76ers) 16 rebounds; Dwight Howard, Kelvin Cato (Magic) 9 rebounds.
*Assist leaders:* Allen Iverson (76ers) 10 assists; Doug Christie, Steve Francis (Magic) 5 assists.
*Impact on Division Rank:* The 76ers, now 18-21, are first in the Atlantic.

LINK||BOX SCORE||RECAP

*Player of the Night*









Samuel Dalembert (76ers) 24 points (11-13 FGM-A, 2-2 FTM-A), 16 rebounds, 4 blocks.


----------



## Coatesvillain

*Sunday, January 23rd, 2005.*
















*Final:* Bobcats 92 - Raptors 103
*Scoring leaders:* Primoz Brezec (Bobcats) 19 points; Morris Peterson (Raptors) 26 points.
*Rebound leaders:* Primoz Brezec (Bobcats) 12 rebounds; Chris Bosh, Rafael Araujo (Raptors) 8 rebounds.
*Assist leaders:* Jason Hart (Bobcats) 11 assists; Rafer Alston (Raptors) 8 assists.
*Impact on Division Rank:* The Raptors, now 18-24, are third in the Atlantic.

LINK||BOX SCORE||RECAP
















*Final:* Bucks 101 - Knicks 96
*Scoring leaders:* Desmond Mason (Bucks) 22 points; Stephon Marbury (Knicks) 33 points.
*Rebound leaders:* Dan Gadzuric (Bucks) 13 rebounds; Mike Sweetney (Knicks) 11 rebounds.
*Assist leaders:* Desmond Mason (Bucks) 7 assists; Stephon Marbury (Knicks) 6 assists.
*Impact on Division Rank:* The Knicks, now 17-23, are fourth in the Atlantic.

LINK||BOX SCORE||RECAP
















*Final:* Nets 105 - Suns 113
*Scoring leaders:* Vince Carter (Nets) 32 points; Amare Stoudemire (Suns) 33 points.
*Rebound leaders:* Jason Collins (Nets) 10 rebounds; Shawn Marion (Suns) 13 rebounds.
*Assist leaders:* Jason Kidd (Nets) 8 assists; Steve Nash (Suns) 9 assists.
*Impact on Division Rank:* The Nets, now 15-25, are last in the Atlantic.

LINK||BOX SCORE||RECAP

*Player of the Night*









Vince Carter (Nets) 32 points (13-26 FGM-A, 6-8 FTM-A), 9 rebounds, 4 assists, steal, block.


----------



## Coatesvillain

*Monday, January 24th, 2005.*
















*Final:* Heat 98 - 76ers 106
*Scoring leaders:* Shaquille O'Neal (Heat) 24 points; Allen Iverson (76ers) 45 points.
*Rebound leaders:* Udonis Haslem (Heat) 9 rebounds; Samuel Dalembert (76ers) 11 rebounds.
*Assist leaders:* Dwyane Wade (Heat) 11 assists; Allen Iverson (76ers) 11 assists.
*Impact on Division Rank:* The 76ers, now 19-21, are first in the Atlantic.

LINK||BOX SCORE||RECAP

*Player of the Night*









Allen Iverson (76ers) 45 points (13-30 FGM-A, 1-3 3PM-A, 18-19 FTM-A), 11 assists, 4 steals, 2 rebounds.


----------



## Coatesvillain

*Tuesday, January 25th, 2005.*
















*Final:* Celtics 97 - Bobcats 92
*Scoring leaders:* Pierce (Celtics) 33 points; Emeka Okafor (Bobcats) 20 points.
*Rebound leaders:* Paul Pierce (Celtics) 9 rebounds; Emeka Okafor (Bobcats) 12 rebounds.
*Assist leaders:* Gary Payton (Celtics) 6 assists; Jason Hart (Bobcats) 10 assists.
*Impact on Division Rank:* The Celtics, now 19-22, are second in the Atlantic.

LINK||BOX SCORE||RECAP
















*Final:* Suns 133 - Knicks 118
*Scoring leaders:* Amare Stoudemire (Suns) 29 points; Jamal Crawford (Knicks) 40 points.
*Rebound leaders:* Shawn Marion (Suns) 11 rebounds; Kurt Thomas (Knicks) 14 rebounds.
*Assist leaders:* Steve Nash (Suns) 7 assists; Stephon Marbury (Knicks) 9 assists.
*Impact on Division Rank:* The Knicks, now 17-24, are fourth in the Atlantic.

LINK||BOX SCORE||RECAP
















*Final:* Nets 93 - Kings 113
*Scoring leaders:* Vince Carter (Nets) 23 points; Brad Miller (Kings) 31 points.
*Rebound leaders:* Nenad Krstic (Nets) 7 rebounds; Brad Miller (Kings) 12 rebounds.
*Assist leaders:* Jason Kidd (Nets) 7 assists; Cuttino Mobley, Mike Bibby (Kings) 10 assists.
*Impact on Division Rank:* The Nets, now 15-26, are last in the Atlantic.

LINK||BOX SCORE||RECAP

*Player of the Night*









Jamal Crawford (Knicks) 40 points (14-25 FGM-A, 5-9 3PM-A, 7-8 FTM-A), 7 assists, 5 rebounds, steal.


----------



## Coatesvillain

*Wednesday, January 26th, 2005.*
















*Final:* Pacers 86 - Celtics 100
*Scoring leaders:* Jermaine O'Neal (Pacers) 24 points; Paul Pierce (Celtics) 23 points.
*Rebound leaders:* Jermaine O'Neal, Scot Pollard (Pacers) 6 rebounds; Raef LaFrentz (Celtics) 11 rebounds.
*Assist leaders:* Reggie Miller (Pacers) 4 assists; Gary Payton (Celtics) 9 assists.
*Impact on Division Rank:* The Celtics, now 20-22, are first in the Atlantic.

LINK||BOX SCORE||RECAP
















*Final:* 76ers 107 - Wizards 117
*Scoring leaders:* Willie Green (76ers) 32 points; Gilbert Arenas (Wizards) 33 points.
*Rebound leaders:* Samuel Dalembert (Wizards) 11 rebounds; Antawn Jamison, Brendan Haywood, Etan Thomas (Wizards) 7 rebounds.
*Assist leaders:* Andre Iguodala (76ers) 6 assists; Gilbert Arenas (Wizards) 9 assists.
*Impact on Division Rank:* The 76ers, now 19-22, are second in the Atlantic.

LINK||BOX SCORE||RECAP
















*Final:* Heat 111 - Raptors 96
*Scoring leaders:* Shaquille O'Neal (Heat) 33 points; Rafer Alston (Raptors) 29 points.
*Rebound leaders:* Shaquille O'Neal (Heat) 18 rebounds; Lamond Murray (Raptors) 8 rebounds.
*Assist leaders:* Dwyane Wade (Heat) 10 assists; Rafer Alston (Raptors) 8 assists.
*Impact on Division Rank:* Raptors, now 18-25, are third in the Atlantic.

LINK||BOX SCORE||RECAP
















*Final:* Nets 113 - Warriors 99
*Scoring leaders:* Brian Scalabrine (Nets) 29 points; Jason Richardson (Warriors) 31 points.
*Rebound leaders:* Brian Scalabrine, Nenad Krstic (Nets) 10 rebounds; Troy Murphy (Warriors) 10 rebounds.
*Assist leaders:* Vince Carter (Nets) 9 assists; Derek Fisher (Warriors) 6 assists.
*Impact on Division Rank:* The Nets, now 16-26, are last in the Atlantic.

LINK||BOX SCORE||RECAP

*Player of the Night*









Brian Scalabrine (Nets) 29 points (12-17 FGM-A, 5-5 FTM-A), 10 rebounds, 2 assists, steal, block.


----------



## Coatesvillain

*Friday, January 28th, 2005.*
















*Final:* Cavaliers 96 - Knicks 99
*Scoring leaders:* Zydrunas Ilgauskas (Cavaliers) 24 points; Jamal Crawford, Stephon Marbury (Knicks) 22 points.
*Rebound leaders:* Drew Gooden (Cavaliers) 14 rebounds; Nazr Mohammed (Knicks) 10 rebounds.
*Assist leaders:* Jeff McInnis (Cavaliers) 6 assists; Stephon Marbury (Knicks) 5 assists.
*Impact on Division Rank:* The Knicks, now 18-24, are third in the Atlantic.

LINK||BOX SCORE||RECAP
















*Final:* Raptors 94 - Bobcats 101
*Scoring leaders:* Rafer Alston (Raptors) 20 points; Kareem Rush (Bobcats) 21 points.
*Rebound leaders:* Jalen Rose (Raptors) 6 rebounds; Primoz Brezec (Bobcats) 12 rebounds.
*Assist leaders:* Jalen Rose (Raptors) 5 assists; Jason Hart, Steve Smith, Keith Bogans (Bobcats) 4 assists.
*Impact on Division Rank:* The Raptors, now 18-26, are fourth in the Atlantic.

LINK||BOX SCORERECAP
















*Final:* Suns 128 - Celtics 119
*Scoring leaders:* Amare Stoudemire (Suns) 42 points; Paul Pierce (Celtics) 34 points.
*Rebound leaders:* Shawn Marion (Suns) 11 rebounds; Paul Pierce (Celtics) 9 rebounds.
*Assist leaders:* Steve Nash (Suns) 15 assists; Gary Payton (Celtics) 8 assists.
*Impact on Division Rank:* The Celtics, now 20-23, are first in the Atlantic.

LINK||BOX SCORE||RECAP
















*Final:* 76ers 95 - Hornets 99
*Scoring leaders:* Corliss Williamson (76ers) 20 points; P.J. Brown (Hornets) 20 points.
*Rebound leaders:* Andre Iguodala (76ers) 10 rebounds; P.J. Brown (Hornets) 10 rebounds.
*Assist leaders:* Kyle Korver (76ers) 9 assists; Dan Dickau (Hornets) 16 assists.
*Impact on Division Rank:* The 76ers, now 19-23, are second in the Atlantic.

LINK||BOX SCORE||RECAP
















*Final:* Nets 109 - Lakers 103
*Scoring leaders:* Vince Carter (Nets) 30 points; Caron Butler (Lakers) 31 points.
*Rebound leaders:* Rodney Buford (Nets) 6 rebounds; Lamar Odom (Lakers) 13 rebounds.
*Assist leaders:* Jason Kidd (Nets) 11 assists; Lamar Odom (Lakers) 8 assists.
*Impact on Division Rank:* The Nets, now 17-26, are last in the Atlantic.

LINK||BOX SCORE||RECAP

*Player of the Night*









Paul Pierce (Celtics) 34 points (14-22 FGM-A, 1-6 3PM-A, 5-6 FTM-A), 9 rebounds, 4 assists, steal.


----------



## Coatesvillain

*Saturday, January 29th, 2005.*
















*Final:* Knicks 61 - Pistons 91
*Scoring leaders:* Jamal Crawford (Knicks) 14 points; Richard Hamilton (Pistons) 18 points.
*Rebound leaders:* Kurt Thomas, Nazr Mohammed (Knicks) 7 rebounds; Ben Wallace (Pistons) 11 rebounds.
*Assist leaders:* Trevor Ariza (Knicks) 4 assists; Chauncey Billups (Pistons) 10 assists.
*Impact on Division Rank:* The Knicks, now 18-25, are third in the Atlantic.

LINK||BOX SCORE||RECAP
















*Final:* Celtics 101 - Bulls 97
*Scoring leaders:* Ricky Davis (Celtics) 24 points; Ben Gordon (Bulls) 31 points.
*Rebound leaders:* Paul Pierce (Celtics) 15 rebounds; Antonio Davis (Bulls) 14 rebounds.
*Assist leaders:* Paul Pierce, Raef LaFrentz (Celtics) 4 assists; Kirk Hinrich (Bulls) 6 assists.
*Impact on Division Rank:* The Celtics, now 21-23, are first in the Atlantic.

LINK||BOX SCORE||RECAP
















*Final:* 76ers 93 - Mavericks 89
*Scoring leaders:* John Salmons (76ers) 19 points; Dirk Nowitzki (Mavericks) 25 points.
*Rebound leaders:* Kyle Korver (76ers) 10 rebounds; Erick Dampier (Mavericks) 26 rebounds.
*Assist leaders:* John Salmons (76ers) 6 assists; Jason Terry (Mavericks) 7 assists.
*Impact on Division Rank:* The 76ers, now 20-23, are second in the Atlantic.

LINK||BOX SCORE||RECAP
















*Final:* Nets 99 - Jazz 82
*Scoring leaders:* Vince Carter (Nets) 30 points; Raja Bell (Jazz) 20 points.
*Rebound leaders:* Rodney Buford (Nets) 9 rebounds; Carlos Boozer (Jazz) 8 rebounds.
*Assist leaders:* Jason Kidd, Vince Carter (Nets) 10 assists; Howard Eisley (Jazz) 5 assists.
*Impact on Division Rank:* The Nets, now 18-26, are fourth in the Atlantic.

LINK||BOX SCORE||RECAP

*Player of the Night*









Vince Carter (Nets) 30 points (11-20 FGM-A, 5-5 3PM-A, 3-4 FTM-A), 10 assists, 8 rebounds, 4 blocks, 2 steals.


----------



## Coatesvillain

*Sunday, January 30th, 2005.*
















*Final:* Suns 123 - Raptors 105
*Scoring leaders:* Amare Stoudemire (Suns) 27 points; Chris Bosh (Raptors) 27 points.
*Rebound leaders:* Shawn Marion (Suns) 17 rebounds; Matt Bonner (Raptors) 8 rebounds.
*Assist leaders:* Steve Nash (Suns) 12 assists; Milt Palacio (Raptors) 9 assists.
*Impact on Division Rank:* The Raptors, now 18-27, are last in the Atlantic.

LINK||BOX SCORE||RECAP

*Player of the Night*









Chris Bosh (Raptors) 27 points (8-18 FGM-A, 1-1 3PM-A, 10-12 FTM-A), 6 rebounds, 2 assists, 2 steals.


----------



## Coatesvillain

*Monday, January 31st, 2005.*
















*Final:* Rockets 97 - Celtics 94
*Scoring leaders:* Yao Ming (Rockets) 23 points; Paul Pierce (Celtics) 22 points.
*Rebound leaders:* Yao Ming, Dikembe Mutombo (Rockets) 8 rebounds; Raef LaFrentz (Celtics) 7 rebounds.
*Assist leaders:* Bob Sura (Rockets) 10 assists; Gary Payton (Celtics) 8 assists.
*Impact on Division Rank:* The Celtics, now 21-24, are second in the Atlantic.

LINK||BOX SCORE||RECAP
















*Final:* Pacers 88 - 76ers 89
*Scoring leaders:* Stephen Jackson (Pacers) 24 points; Allen Iverson (76ers) 27 points.
*Rebound leaders:* Jermaine O'Neal (Pacers) 10 rebounds; Kyle Korver, Allen Iverson (76ers) 9 rebounds.
*Assist leaders:* Fred Jones (Pacers) 5 assists; Allen Iverson (76ers) 8 assists.
*Impact on Division Rank:* The 76ers, now 21-23, are first in the Atlantic.

LINK||BOX SCORE||RECAP
















*Final:* Knicks 89 - Clippers 96
*Scoring leaders:* Stephon Marbury (Knicks) 20 points; Elton Brand (Clippers) 24 points.
*Rebound leaders:* Kurt Thomas (Knicks) 15 rebounds; Bobby Simmons, Chris Kaman (Clippers) 10 rebounds.
*Assist leaders:* Stephon Marbury (Knicks) 7 assists; Rick Brunson (Clippers) 10 assists.
*Impact on Division Rank:* The Knicks, now 18-26, are now third in the Atlantic.

LINK||BOX SCORE||RECAP

*Player of the Night*









Allen Iverson (76ers) 27 points (8-24 FGM-A, 11-12 FTM-A), 9 rebounds, 8 assists, 2 steals.


----------



## Coatesvillain

*January Wrap-Up*

*January Standings:*
*1.)Toronto Raptors (8-6)
2.)Boston Celtics (8-8)
2.)New Jersey Nets (8-8)
2.)Philadelphia 76ers (8-8)
5.)New York Knicks (2-13)*

*Atlantic Division Player of the Month*









Allen Iverson (76ers) 29.3 PPG, 8.2 APG, 4.7 RPG, 1.9 SPG

*All-Atlantic Team: January*


----------



## Coatesvillain

*Monday, February 1st, 2005.*
















*Final:* Bulls 97 - Nets 107
*Scoring leaders:* Kirk Hinrich (Bulls) 18 points; Vince Carter (Nets) 31 points.
*Rebound leaders:* Adrian Griffin (Bulls) 8 rebounds; Jason Kidd (Nets) 13 rebounds.
*Assist leaders:* Kirk Hinrich (Bulls) 8 assists; Jason Kidd (Nets) 9 assists.
*Impact on Division Rank:* The Nets, now 19-26, are third in the Atlantic.

LINK||BOX SCORE||RECAP
















*Final:* Knicks 76 - Nuggets 96
*Scoring leaders:* Jamal Crawford (Knicks) 20 points; Kenyon Martin (Nuggets) 27 points.
*Rebound leaders:* Kurt Thomas (Knicks) 7 rebounds; Nene (Nuggets) 11 rebounds.
*Assist leaders:* Stephon Marbury (Knicks) 5 assists; Andre Miller (Nuggets) 6 assists.
*Impact on Division Rank:* The Knicks, now 18-27, are fourth in the Atlantic.

LINK||BOX SCORE||RECAP

*Player of the Night*









Jason Kidd (Nets) 26 points (9-13 FGM-A, 4-7 3PM-A, 4-4 FTM-A), 13 rebounds, 9 assists, 2 steals, block.


----------



## Coatesvillain

*Wednesday, February 2nd, 2005.*
















*Final:* Nets 89 - Celtics 110
*Scoring leaders:* Jason Kidd (Nets) 25 points; Paul Pierce (Celtics) 28 points.
*Rebound leaders:* Jabari Smith, Elden Campbell (Nets) 6 rebounds; Paul Pierce (Celtics) 10 rebounds.
*Assist leaders:* Vince Carter (Nets) 5 assists; Paul Pierce (Celtics) 10 assists.
*Impact on Division Rank:* The Nets, now 19-27, are third in the Atlantic.
The Celtics, now 22-24, are first in the Atlantic.

LINK||BOX SCORE||RECAP
















*Final:* Raptors 98 - Pacers 97
*Scoring leaders:* Chris Bosh (Raptors) 25 points; Stephen Jackson (Pacers) 18 points.
*Rebound leaders:* Chris Bosh (Raptors) 15 rebounds; Jeff Foster (Pacers) 12 rebounds.
*Assist leaders:* Milt Palacio (Raptors) 7 assists; Anthony Johnson (Pacers) 7 assists.
*Impact on Division Rank:* The Raptors, now 19-27, are third in the Atlantic. 

LINK||BOX SCORE||RECAP
















*Final:* Rockets 118 - 76ers 95
*Scoring leaders:* Tracy McGrady (Rockets) 34 points; Allen Iverson (76ers) 28 points.
*Rebound leaders:* Juwan Howard (Rockets) 13 rebounds; Samuel Dalembert, Marc Jackson (76ers) 7 rebounds.
*Assist leaders:* Tracy McGrady (Rockets) 9 assists; Allen Iverson (76ers) 10 assists.
*Impact on Division Rank:* The 76ers, now 21-24, are second in the Atlantic.

LINK||BOX SCORE||RECAP

*Player of the Night*









Paul Pierce (Celtics) 28 points (9-15 FGM-A, 10-12 FTM-A), 10 rebounds, 10 assists, 4 steals, block.


----------



## Coatesvillain

*Friday, February 4th, 2005.*
















*Final:* Hawks 85 - 76ers 103
*Scoring leaders:* Antoine Walker (Hawks) 14 points; Allen Iverson (76ers) 22 points.
*Rebound leaders:* Antoine Walker (Hawks) 9 rebounds; Kenny Thomas (76ers) 13 rebounds.
*Assist leaders:* Tyronn Lue (Hawks) 5 assists; Allen Iverson (76ers) 12 assists.
*Impact on Division Rank:* The 76ers, now 22-24, are second in the Atlantic.

LINK||BOX SCORE||RECAP
















*Final:* Wizards 100 - Raptors 103
*Scoring leaders:* Antawn Jamison (Wizards) 30 points; Jalen Rose (Raptors) 26 points.
*Rebound leaders:* Antawn Jamison (Wizards) 11 rebounds; Chris Bosh (Raptors) 11 rebounds.
*Assist leaders:* Juan Dixon (Wizards) 6 assists; Rafer Alston (Raptors) 8 assists.
*Impact on Division Rank:* The Raptors, now 20-27, are third in the Atlantic.

LINK||BOX SCORE||RECAP
















*Final:* Magic 100 - Celtics 112
*Scoring leaders:* Steve Francis (Magic) 26 points; Raef LaFrentz (Celtics) 19 points.
*Rebound leaders:* Tony Battie (Magic) 11 rebounds; Raef LaFrentz, Ricky Davis (Celtics) 5 rebounds.
*Assist leaders:* Grant Hill (Magic) 7 assists; Gary Payton (Celtics) 8 assists.
*Impact on Division Rank:* The Celtics, now 23-24, are first in the Atlantic.

LINK||BOX SCORE||RECAP
















*Final:* Knicks 115 - Kings 116
*Scoring leaders:* Stephon Marbury (Knicks) 37 points; Mike Bibby (Kings) 40 points.
*Rebound leaders:* Kurt Thomas (Knicks) 17 rebounds; Brad Miller (Kings) 9 rebounds.
*Assist leaders:* Stephon Marbury (Knicks) 8 assists; Mike Bibby (Kings) 7 assists.
*Impact on Division Rank:* The Knicks, now 18-28, are last in the Atlantic.

LINK||BOX SCORE||RECAP

*Player of the Night*









Stephon Marbury (Knicks) 37 points (15-19 FGM-A, 2-3 3PM-A, 5-10 FTM-A), 8 assists, rebound, steal.


----------



## Coatesvillain

*Saturday, February 5th, 2005.*
















*Final:* Pistons 85 - Nets 107
*Scoring leaders:* Tayshaun Prince (Pistons) 17 points; Vince Carter (Nets) 41 points.
*Rebound leaders:* Rasheed Wallace, Ben Wallace (Pistons) 7 rebounds; Vince Carter (Nets) 11 rebounds.
*Assist leaders:* Chauncey Billups, Carlos Arroyo (Pistons) 5 assists; Jason Kidd (Nets) 14 assists.
*Impact on Division Rank:* The Nets, now 20-27, are third in the Atlantic.

LINK||BOX SCORE||RECAP
















*Final:* Knicks 106 - Suns 114
*Scoring leaders:* Stephon Marbury (Knicks) 33 points; Amare Stoudemire (Suns) 32 points.
*Rebound leaders:* Kurt Thomas (Knicks) 21 rebounds; Amare Stoudemire (Suns) 15 rebounds.
*Assist leaders:* Stephon Marbury (Knicks) 6 assists; Steve Nash (Suns) 14 assists.
*Impact on Division Rank:* The Knicks, now 18-29, are last in the Atlantic.

LINK||BOX SCORE||RECAP

*Player of the Night*









Vince Carter (Nets) 41 points (14-27 FGM-A, 2-2 3PM-A, 11-13 FTM-A), 11 rebounds, 5 assists, 2 steals, 2 blocks.


----------



## Coatesvillain

*Sunday, February 6th, 2005.*
















*Final:* Celtics 103 - Timberwolves 100
*Scoring leaders:* Paul Pierce (Celtics) 32 points; Kevin Garnett, Michael Olowokandi (T-Wolves) 21 points.
*Rebound leaders:* Raef LaFrentz (Celtics) 15 rebounds; Kevin Garnett (T-Wolves) 13 rebounds.
*Assist leaders:* Gary Payton (Celtics) 7 assists; Sam Cassell (T-Wolves) 9 assists.
*Impact on Division Rank:* The Celtics, now 24-24, are first in the Atlantic.

LINK||BOX SCORE||RECAP
















*Final:* Clippers 104 - 76ers 106
*Scoring leaders:* Bobby Simmons (Clippers) 27 points; Allen Iverson (76ers) 28 points.
*Rebound leaders:* Quinton Ross (Clippers) 6 rebounds; Samuel Dalembert (76ers) 6 rebounds.
*Assist leaders:* Rick Brunson (Clippers) 11 assists; Allen Iverson, Andre Iguodala (76ers) 5 assists.
*Impact on Division Rank:* The 76ers, now 23-24, are second in the Atlantic.

LINK||BOX SCORE||RECAP
















*Final:* Mavericks 122 - Raptors 113
*Scoring leaders:* Dirk Nowitzki (Mavericks) 30 points; Chris Bosh (Raptors) 29 points.
*Rebound leaders:* Erick Dampier (Mavericks) 12 rebounds; Chris Bosh (Raptors) 8 rebounds.
*Assist leaders:* Jason Terry (Mavericks) 11 assists; Rafer Alston (Raptors) 8 assists.
*Impact on Division Rank:* The Raptors, now 20-28, are fourth in the Atlantic.

LINK||BOX SCORE||RECAP

*Player of the Night*









Chris Bosh (Raptors) 29 points (8-12 FGM-A, 13-14 FTM-A), 8 rebounds, 3 assists.


----------



## Coatesvillain

*Monday, February 7th, 2005.*
















*Final:* 76ers 97 - Nets 107
*Scoring leaders:* Willie Green (76ers) 28 points; Vince Carter (Nets) 43 points.
*Rebound leaders:* Kyle Korver (76ers) 10 rebounds; Vince Carter (Nets) 14 rebounds.
*Assist leaders:* Willie Green (76ers) 6 assists; Jason Kidd (Nets) 16 assists.
*Impact on Division Rank:* The 76ers, now 23-25, are second in the Atlantic.
The Nets, now 21-27, are third in the Atlantic.

LINK||BOX SCORE||RECAP
















*Final:* Knicks 102 - Jazz 99
*Scoring leaders:* Stephon Marbury (Knicks) 30 points; Andrei Kirilenko (Jazz) 25 points.
*Rebound leaders:* Mike Sweetney (Knicks) 9 rebounds; Andrei Kirilenko (Jazz) 9 rebounds.
*Assist leaders:* Stephon Marbury (Knicks) 8 assists; Raul Lopez (Jazz) 7 assists.
*Impact on Division Rank:* The Knicks, now 19-29, are last in the Atlantic.

LINK||BOX SCORE||RECAP

*Player of the Night*









Vince Carter (Nets) 43 points (14-32 FGM-A, 7-16 3PM-A, 8-9 FTM-A), 14 rebounds, 5 assists, 3 blocks.


----------



## Coatesvillain

*Tuesday, February 8th, 2005.*
















*Final:* Raptors 91 - Cavaliers 104
*Scoring leaders:* Jalen Rose (Raptors) 21 points; Zydrunas Ilgauskas (Cavaliers) 23 points.
*Rebound leaders:* Loren Woods (Raptors) 9 rebounds; Robert Traylor (Cavaliers) 13 rebounds.
*Assist leaders:* Milt Palacio (Raptors) 9 assists; LeBron James (Cavaliers) 11 assists.
*Impact on Division Rank:* The Raptors, now 20-29, are fourth in the Atlantic.

LINK||BOX SCORE||RECAP
















*Final:* Celtics 97 - Bucks 121
*Scoring leaders:* Raef LaFrentz, Justin Reed (Celtics) 13 points; Mike James (Bucks) 28 points.
*Rebound leaders:* Mark Blount (Celtics) 6 rebounds; Desmond Mason (Bucks) 10 rebounds.
*Assist leaders:* Marcus Banks (Celtics) 6 assists; Maurice Williams (Bucks) 8 assists.
*Impact on Division Rank:* The Celtics, now 24-25, are first in the Atlantic.

LINK||BOX SCORE||RECAP

*Player of the Night*









Milt Palacio (Raptors) 14 points (7-15 FGM-A), 9 assists, 3 rebounds, 2 steals.


----------



## Coatesvillain

*Wednesday, February 9th, 2005.*
















*Final:* Clippers 89 - Celtics 94
*Scoring leaders:* Elton Brand (Clippers) 30 points; Paul Pierce (Celtics) 25 points.
*Rebound leaders:* Elton Brand (Clippers) 10 rebounds; Paul Pierce (Celtics) 10 rebounds.
*Assist leaders:* Elton Brand, Chris Kaman, Marko Jaric, Corey Maggette (Clippers) 4 assists; Paul Pierce (Celtics) 9 assists.
*Impact on Division Rank:* The Celtics, now 25-25, are first in the Atlantic.

LINK||BOX SCORE||RECAP
















*Final:* Grizzlies 98 - 76ers 94
*Scoring leaders:* Dahntay Jones (Grizzlies) 23 points; Allen Iverson (76ers) 38 points.
*Rebound leaders:* Lorenzen Wright (Grizzlies) 8 rebounds; Samuel Dalembert (76ers) 9 rebounds.
*Assist leaders:* Mike Miller (Grizzlies) 5 assists; Allen Iverson (76ers) 10 assists.
*Impact on Division Rank:* The 76ers, now 23-26, are second in the Atlantic.

LINK||BOX SCORE||RECAP
















*Final:* Bucks 110 - Raptors 107
*Scoring leaders:* Michael Redd (Bucks) 29 points; Jalen Rose (Raptors) 26 points.
*Rebound leaders:* Dan Gadzuric (Bucks) 12 rebounds; Chris Bosh (Raptors) 9 rebounds.
*Assist leaders:* Toni Kukoc (Bucks) 8 assists; Rafer Alston (Raptors) 12 assists.
*Impact on Division Rank:* The Raptors, now 20-30, are fourth in the Atlantic.

LINK||BOX SCORE||RECAP
















*Final:* Lakers 104 - Nets 103
*Scoring leaders:* Jumaine Jones (Lakers) 20 points; Jason Kidd (Nets) 28 points.
*Rebound leaders:* Lamar Odom (Lakers) 19 rebounds; Jason Kidd (Nets) 12 rebounds.
*Assist leaders:* Lamar Odom (Lakers) 8 assists; Jason Kidd (Nets) 12 assists.
*Impact on Division Rank:* The Nets, now 21-28, are third in the Atlantic.

LINK||BOX SCORE||RECAP
















*Final:* Heat 116 - Knicks 110
*Scoring leaders:* Dwyane Wade (Heat) 30 points; Stephon Marbury (Knicks) 36 points.
*Rebound leaders:* Shaquille O'Neal (Heat) 13 rebounds; Kurt Thomas (Knicks) 12 rebounds.
*Assist leaders:* Dwyane Wade (Heat) 6 assists; Stephon Marbury (Knicks) 8 assists.
*Impact on Division Rank:* The Knicks, now 19-30, are last in the Atlantic.

LINK||BOX SCORE||RECAP

*Player of the Night*









Jason Kidd (Nets) 28 points (10-22 FGM-A, 5-7 3PM-A, 3-4 FTM-A), 12 rebounds, 12 assists.


----------



## Coatesvillain

*Friday, February 11th, 2005.*
















*Final:* 76ers 106 - Raptors 91
*Scoring leaders:* Allen Iverson (76ers) 30 points; Jalen Rose (Raptors) 23 points.
*Rebound leaders:* Kenny Thomas, Andre Iguodala, Marc Jackson (76ers) 8 rebounds; Jalen Rose (Raptors) 10 rebounds.
*Assist leaders:* Allen Iverson (76ers) 8 assists; Jalen Rose, Rafer Alston (Raptors) 5 assists.
*Impact on Division Rank:* The 76ers, now 24-26, are second in the Atlantic.
The Raptors, now 20-31, are fourth in the Atlantic.

LINK||BOX SCORE||RECAP
















*Final:* Knicks 94 - Celtics 111
*Scoring leaders:* Stephon Marbury (Knicks) 31 points; Ricky Davis (Celtics) 25 points.
*Rebound leaders:* Kurt Thomas (Knicks) 14 rebounds; Raef LaFrentz (Celtics) 14 rebounds.
*Assist leaders:* Stephon Marbury (Knicks) 10 assists; Marcus Banks (Celtics) 5 assists.
*Impact on Division Rank:* The Knicks, now 19-31, are last in the Atlantic.
The Celtics, now 26-25, are first in the Atlantic.

LINK||BOX SCORE||RECAP
















*Final:* Spurs 101 - Nets 91
*Scoring leaders:* Tony Parker (Spurs) 27 points; Vince Carter (Nets) 43 points.
*Rebound leaders:* Tim Duncan (Spurs) 15 rebounds; Jason Collins, Nenad Krstic (Nets) 8 rebounds.
*Assist leaders:* Tim Duncan (Spurs) 9 assists; Jason Kidd (Nets) 7 assists.
*Impact on Division Rank:* The Nets, now 21-29, are third in the Atlantic.

LINK||BOX SCORE||RECAP

*Player of the Night*









Stephon Marbury (Knicks) 31 points (8-18 FGM-A, 15-18 FTM-A), 10 assists, 4 rebounds, 2 steals.


----------



## Coatesvillain

*Saturday, February 12th, 2005.*
















*Final:* Magic 99 - 76ers 112
*Scoring leaders:* Steve Francis (Magic) 32 points; Allen Iverson (76ers) 60 points.
*Rebound leaders:* Dwight Howard, Steve Francis (Magic) 13 rebounds; Corliss Williamson, Marc Jackson (76ers) 10 rebounds.
*Assist leaders:* Steve Francis, Jameer Nelson (Magic) 8 assists; Allen Iverson (76ers) 6 assists.
*Impact on Division Rank:* The 76ers, now 25-26, are second in the Atlantic.

LINK||BOX SCORE||RECAP

*Player of the Night*









Allen Iverson (76ers) 60 points (17-36 FGM-A, 2-5 3PM-A, 24-27 FTM-A), 6 assists, 5 steals, 4 rebounds, block.


----------



## Coatesvillain

*Sunday, February 13th, 2005.*
















*Final:* Kings 104 - Celtics 100
*Scoring leaders:* Mike Bibby (Kings) 27 points; Raef LaFrentz (Celtics) 25 points.
*Rebound leaders:* Chris Webber (Kings) 17 rebounds; Raef LaFrentz (Celtics) 9 rebounds.
*Assist leaders:* Chris Webber (Kings) 12 assists; Gary Payton (Celtics) 9 assists.
*Impact on Division Rank:* The Celtics, now 26-26, are first in the Atlantic.

LINK||BOX SCORE||RECAP
















*Final:* Nuggets 79 - Nets 94
*Scoring leaders:* Carmelo Anthony (Nuggets) 18 points; Vince Carter (Nets) 23 points.
*Rebound leaders:* Carmelo Anthony (Nuggets) 8 rebounds; Nenad Krstic (Nets) 9 rebounds.
*Assist leaders:* Carmelo Anthony, Andre Miller (Nuggets) 5 assists; Jason Kidd (Nets) 8 assists.
*Impact on Division Rank:* The Nets, now 22-29, are third in the Atlantic.

LINK||BOX SCORE||RECAP
















*Final:* Bobcats 99 - Knicks 102
*Scoring leaders:* Bernard Robinson Jr. (Bobcats) 18 points; Jamal Crawford (Knicks) 23 points.
*Rebound leaders:* Theron Smith (Bobcats) 8 rebounds; Trevor Ariza (Knicks) 7 rebounds.
*Assist leaders:* Brevin Knight (Bobcats) 6 assists; Stephon Marbury (Knicks) 6 assists.
*Impact on Division Rank:* The Knicks, now 20-31, are last in the Atlantic.

LINK||BOX SCORE||RECAP
















*Final:* Clippers 106 - Raptors 109
*Scoring leaders:* Elton Brand (Clippers) 26 points; Chris Bosh (Raptors) 26 points.
*Rebound leaders:* Elton Brand (Clippers) 11 rebounds; Chris Bosh (Raptors) 10 rebounds.
*Assist leaders:* Shaun Livingston (Clippers) 9 assists; Rafer Alston (Raptors) 8 assists.
*Impact on Division Rank:* The Raptors, now 21-31, are fourth in the Atlantic.

LINK||BOX SCORE||RECAP

*Player of the Night*









Chris Bosh (Raptors) 26 points (8-18 FGM-A, 10-11 FTM-A), 10 rebounds, 3 assists, 2 steals.


----------



## Coatesvillain

*Monday, February 14th, 2005.*
















*Final:* Knicks 105 - 76ers 106
*Scoring leaders:* Stephon Marbury (Knicks) 32 points; Allen Iverson (76ers) 38 points.
*Rebound leaders:* Mike Sweetney (Knicks) 11 rebounds; Samuel Dalembert (76ers) 12 rebounds.
*Assist leaders:* Stephon Marbury (Knicks) 9 assists; Allen Iverson (76ers) 10 assists.
*Impact on Division Rank:* The Knicks, now 20-32, are last in the Atlantic.
The 76ers, now 26-26, are first in the Atlantic.

LINK||BOX SCORE||RECAP

*Player of the Night*









Allen Iverson (76ers) 38 points (11-24 FGM-A, 1-6 3PM-A, 15-17 FTM-A), 10 assists, 2 rebounds, 2 steals.


----------



## Coatesvillain

*Tuesday, February 15th, 2005.*
















*Final:* Nets 71 - Timberwolves 82 
*Scoring leaders:* Vince Carter (Nets) 32 points; Kevin Garnett, Michael Olowokandi (T-Wolves) 17 points.
*Rebound leaders:* Nenad Krstic (Nets) 12 rebounds; Michael Olowokandi (T-Wolves) 12 rebounds.
*Assist leaders:* Jason Kidd (Nets) 14 assists; Fred Hoiberg (T-Wolves) 7 assists.
*Impact on Division Rank:* The Nets, now 22-30, are third in the Atlantic.

LINK||BOX SCORE||RECAP

*Player of the Night*









Vince Carter (Nets) 32 points (11-26 FGM-A, 5-9 3PM-A, 5-6 FTM-A), 4 assists, 3 rebounds, 2 blocks, steal.


----------



## Coatesvillain

*Wednesday, February 16th, 2005.*
















*Final:* Grizzlies 88 - Celtics 90
*Scoring leaders:* Stromile Swift (Grizzlies) 19 points; Paul Pierce (Celtics) 19 points.
*Rebound leaders:* Lorenzen Wright (Grizzlies) 10 rebounds; Mark Blount (Celtics) 9 rebounds.
*Assist leaders:* Jason Williams, Mike Miller (Grizzlies) 6 assists; Gary Payton (Celtics) 5 assists.
*Impact on Division Rank:* The Celtics, now 27-26, are first in the Atlantic.

LINK||BOX SCORE||RECAP
















*Final:* Pistons 93 - 76ers 75
*Scoring leaders:* Chauncey Billups, Rip Hamilton (Pistons) 20 points; Allen Iverson (76ers) 23 points.
*Rebound leaders:* Rasheed Wallace (Pistons) 11 rebounds; Kenny Thomas (76ers) 11 rebounds.
*Assist leaders:* Chauncey Billups (Pistons) 5 assists; Allen Iverson (76ers) 7 assists.
*Impact on Division Rank:* The 76ers, now 26-27, are second in the Atlantic.

LINK||BOX SCORE||RECAP
















*Final:* Bulls 121 - Raptors 115
*Scoring leaders:* Kirk Hinrich (Bulls) 28 points; Chris Bosh (Raptors) 28 points.
*Rebound leaders:* Tyson Chandler (Bulls) 8 rebounds; Jalen Rose, Chris Bosh (Raptors) 7 rebounds.
*Assist leaders:* Chris Duhon (Bulls) 8 assists; Rafer Alston (Raptors) 8 assists.
*Impact on Division Rank:* The Raptors, now 21-32, are fourth in the Atlantic.

LINK||BOX SCORE||RECAP
















*Final:* Kings 85 - Nets 96
*Scoring leaders:* Mike Bibby (Kings) 25 points; Vince Carter (Nets) 21 points.
*Rebound leaders:* Chris Webber (Kings) 10 rebounds; Jason Collins (Nets) 13 rebounds.
*Assist leaders:* Chris Webber, Brad Miller (Kings) 5 assists; Jason Kidd (Nets) 10 assists.
*Impact on Division Rank:* The Nets, now 23-30, are third in the Atlantic.

LINK||BOX SCORE||RECAP
















*Final:* Bucks 90 - Knicks 108
*Scoring leaders:* Toni Kukoc (Bucks) 20 points; Jamal Crawford (Knicks) 23 points.
*Rebound leaders:* Joe Smith (Bucks) 8 rebounds; Kurt Thomas (Knicks) 10 rebounds.
*Assist leaders:* Desmond Mason (Bucks) 5 assists; Stephon Marbury (Knicks) 9 assists.
*Impact on Division Rank:* The Knicks, now 21-32, are fourth in the Atlantic.

LINK||BOX SCORE||RECAP

*Player of the Night*









Jason Kidd (Nets) 19 points (7-14 FGM-A, 3-5 3PM-A, 2-2 FTM-A), 11 rebounds, 10 assists, steal.


----------



## Coatesvillain

*Tuesday, February 22nd, 2005.*
















*Final:* Knicks 88 - Pistons 97
*Scoring leaders:* Jamal Crawford (Knicks) 23 points; Tayshaun Prince, Rip Hamilton (Pistons) 19 points.
*Rebound leaders:* Kurt Thomas (Knicks) 17 rebounds; Ben Wallace (Pistons) 14 rebounds.
*Assist leaders:* Jamal Crawford, Stephon Marbury (Knicks) 6 assists; Chauncey Billups (Pistons) 8 assists.
*Impact on Division Rank:* The Knicks, now 21-33, are last in the Atlantic.

LINK||BOX SCORE||RECAP
















*Final:* Raptors 100 - Nets 88
*Scoring leaders:* Jalen Rose (Raptors) 30 points; Vince Carter (Nets) 22 points.
*Rebound leaders:* Chris Bosh (Raptors) 12 rebounds; Jason Collins (Nets) 9 rebounds.
*Assist leaders:* Rafer Alston (Raptors) 6 rebounds; Jason Kidd (Nets) 8 assists.
*Impact on Division Rank:* The Raptors, now 22-32, are fourth in the Atlantic.
The Nets, now 23-31, are third in the Atlantic.

LINK||BOX SCORE||RECAP
















*Final:* Celtics 95 - Lakers 104
*Scoring leaders:* Paul Pierce, Ricky Davis (Celtics) 25 points; Lamar Odom, Kobe Bryant (Lakers) 21 points.
*Rebound leaders:* Raef LaFrentz (Celtics) 7 rebounds; Chris Mihm (Lakers) 15 rebounds.
*Assist leaders:* Gary Payton (Celtics) 5 assists; Luke Walton (Lakers) 7 assists.
*Impact on Division Rank:* The Celtics, now 27-27, are first in the Atlantic.

LINK||BOX SCORE||RECAP

*Player of the Night*









Jalen Rose (Raptors) 30 points (12-15 FGM-A, 3-4 3PM-A, 3-4 FTM-A), 8 rebounds, assist, steal, block.


----------



## Coatesvillain

*Wednesday, February 23rd, 2005.*
















*Final:* Nets 81 - Bucks 100
*Scoring leaders:* Vince Carter (Nets) 26 points; Desmond Mason (Bucks) 15 points.
*Rebound leaders:* Jason Collins (Nets) 11 rebounds; Zaza Pachulia (Bucks) 12 rebounds.
*Assist leaders:* Jason Kidd (Nets) 7 assists; Mike James (Bucks) 7 assists.
*Impact on Division Rank:* The Nets, now 23-32, are third in the Atlantic.

LINK||BOX SCORE||RECAP
















*Final:* Celtics 86 - Nuggets 107
*Scoring leaders:* Delonte West (Celtics) 17 points; Andre Miller (Nuggets) 22 points.
*Rebound leaders:* Tony Allen (Celtics) 9 rebounds; Kenyon Martin (Nuggets) 13 rebounds.
*Assist leaders:* Ricky Davis (Celtics) 6 assists; Carmelo Anthony, Andre Miller (Nuggets) 6 assists.
*Impact on Division Rank:* The Celtics, now 27-28, are first in the Atlantic.

LINK||BOX SCORE||RECAP

*Player of the Night*









Vince Carter (Nets) 26 points (11-27 FGM-A, 1-3 3PM-A, 3-4 FTM-A), 4 rebounds, 2 assists, steal, block.


----------



## Coatesvillain

*Thursday, February 24th, 2005.*
















*Final:* 76ers 101 - Knicks 113
*Scoring leaders:* Allen Iverson (76ers) 29 points; Tim Thomas (Knicks) 27 points.
*Rebound leaders:* Samuel Dalembert (76ers) 15 rebounds; Kurt Thomas (Knicks) 12 rebounds.
*Assist leaders:* Allen Iverson (76ers) 8 assists; Stephon Marbury (Knicks) 12 assists.
*Impact on Division Rank:* The 76ers, now 26-28, are second in the Atlantic.
The Knicks, now 22-33, are last in the Atlantic.

LINK||BOX SCORE||RECAP

*Player of the Night*









Kurt Thomas (Knicks) 21 points (10-11 FGM-A, 1-1 FTM-A), 12 rebounds, assist, steal, block.


----------



## Coatesvillain

*Friday, February 25th, 2005.*
















*Final:* Bobcats 86 - Nets 93
*Scoring leaders:* Gerald Wallace (Bobcats) 23 points; Vince Carter (Nets) 28 points.
*Rebound leaders:* Emeka Okafor (Bobcats) 10 rebounds; Jason Collins (Nets) 12 rebounds.
*Assist leaders:* Brevin Knight (Bobcats) 12 assists; Jason Kidd (Nets) 9 assists.
*Impact on Division Rank:* The Nets, now 24-32, are third in the Atlantic.

LINK||BOX SCORE||RECAP
















*Final:* Raptors 106 - Bucks 102
*Scoring leaders:* Chris Bosh (Raptors) 27 points; Maurice Williams (Bucks) 21 points.
*Rebound leaders:* Chris Bosh, Donyell Marshall (Raptors) 8 rebounds; Joe Smith (Bucks) 14 rebounds.
*Assist leaders:* Rafer Alston (Raptors) 7 assists; Maurice Williams (Bucks) 7 assists.
*Impact on Division Rank:* The Raptors, now 23-32, are fourth in the Atlantic.

LINK||BOX SCORE||RECAP
















*Final:* Celtics 109 - Jazz 102
*Scoring leaders:* Antoine Walker (Celtics) 24 points; Andrei Kirilenko (Jazz) 29 points.
*Rebound leaders:* Antoine Walker (Celtics) 10 rebounds; Matt Harpring (Jazz) 8 rebounds.
*Assist leaders:* Raef LaFrentz, Delonte West, Marcus Banks (Celtics) 3 assists; Howard Eisley (Jazz) 5 assists.
*Impact on Division Rank:* The Celtics, now 28-28, are first in the Atlantic.

LINK||BOX SCORE||RECAP

*Player of the Night*









Antoine Walker (Celtics) 24 points (10-18 FGM-A, 4-6 FTM-A), 10 rebounds, 2 assists, block.


----------



## Coatesvillain

*Saturday, February 26th, 2005.*
















*Final:* Pacers 79 - Knicks 90
*Scoring leaders:* Jermaine O'Neal (Pacers) 24 points; Stephon Marbury (Knicks) 21 points.
*Rebound leaders:* Jermaine O'Neal (Pacers) 9 rebounds; Kurt Thomas (Knicks) 9 rebounds.
*Assist leaders:* Anthony Johnson (Pacers) 4 assists; Stephon Marbury (Knicks) 5 assists.
*Impact on Division Rank:* The Knicks, now 23-33, are last in the Atlantic.

LINK||BOX SCORE||RECAP
















*Final:* Kings 101 - 76ers 99
*Scoring leaders:* Mike Bibby (Kings) 19 points; Allen Iverson (76ers) 27 points.
*Rebound leaders:* Kenny Thomas (Kings) 10 rebounds; Chris Webber, Samuel Dalembert (76ers) 11 rebounds.
*Assist leaders:* Mike Bibby (Kings) 8 assists; Allen Iverson (76ers) 14 assists.
*Impact on Division Rank:* The 76ers, now 26-29, are second in the Atlantic.

LINK||BOX SCORE||RECAP

*Player of the Night*









Allen Iverson (76ers) 27 points (10-26 FGM-A, 1-3 3PM-A, 6-9 FTM-A), 14 assists, 6 rebounds, steal, block.


----------



## Coatesvillain

*Sunday, February 27th, 2005.*
















*Final:* Cavaliers 98 - Nets 104
*Scoring leaders:* LeBron James (Cavaliers) 28 points; Vince Carter (Nets) 34 points.
*Rebound leaders:* Zydrunas Ilgauskas (Cavaliers) 18 rebounds; Vince Carter (Nets) 11 rebounds.
*Assist leaders:* LeBron James (Cavaliers) 7 assists; Jason Kidd (Nets) 11 assists.
*Impact on Division Rank:* The Nets, now 25-32, are third in the Atlantic.

LINK||BOX SCORE||RECAP
















*Final:* Lakers 102 - Raptors 108
*Scoring leaders:* Kobe Bryant (Lakers) 31 points; Jalen Rose (Raptors) 26 points.
*Rebound leaders:* Lamar Odom, Kobe Bryant (Lakers) 8 rebounds; Chris Bosh (Raptors) 15 rebounds.
*Assist leaders:* Kobe Bryant (Lakers) 8 assists; Milt Palacio (Raptors) 7 assists.
*Impact on Division Rank:* The Raptors, now 24-32, are fourth in the Atlantic.

LINK||BOX SCORE||RECAP
















*Final:* Celtics 120 - Suns 113
*Scoring leaders:* Antoine Walker (Celtics) 33 points; Amare Stoudemire (Suns) 27 points.
*Rebound leaders:* Anotine Walker (Celtics) 13 rebounds; Shawn Marion (Suns) 20 points.
*Assist leaders:* Antoine Walker (Celtics) 6 assists; Quentin Richardson (Suns) 6 assists.
*Impact on Division Rank:* The Celtics, now 29-28, are first in the Atlantic.

LINK||BOX SCORE||RECAP

*Player of the Night*









Vince Carter (Nets) 34 points (10-18 FGM-A, 3-3 3PM-A, 11-11 FTM-A), 11 rebounds, 2 steals, assist, block.


----------



## Coatesvillain

*Monday, February 28th, 2005.*
















*Final:* Lakers 115 - Knicks 117
*Scoring leaders:* Kobe Bryant (Lakers) 30 points; Tim Thomas (Knicks) 35 points.
*Rebound leaders:* Lamar Odom (Lakers) 15 rebounds; Mike Sweetney, Kurt Thomas (Knicks) 12 rebounds.
*Assist leaders:* Kobe Bryant (Lakers) 8 assists; Stephon Marbury (Knicks) 12 assists.
*Impact on Division Rank:* The Knicks, now 24-33, are last in the Atlantic.

LINK||BOX SCORE||RECAP

*Player of the Night*









Tim Thomas (Knicks) 35 points (13-19 FGM-A, 4-5 3PM-A, 5-7 FTM-A), 4 rebounds, assist, steal.


----------



## Coatesvillain

*February Wrapup*

*February Standings:*
*1.)Boston Celtics (8-4)
2.)Toronto Raptors (6-5)
3.)New Jersey Nets (7-6)
4.)New York Knicks (6-7)
5.)Philadelphia 76ers (5-6)*

*Atlantic Division Player of the Month*









Vince Carter (Nets) 30.2 PPG, 6.3 RPG, 3.8 APG, 1.4 SPG, 1.2 BPG

*All-Atlantic Team: February*


----------



## Coatesvillain

*Tuesday, March 1st, 2005.*
















*Final:* 76ers 118 - Bucks 111
*Scoring leaders:* Allen Iverson (76ers) 48 points; Michael Redd (Bucks) 35 points.
*Rebound leaders:* Samuel Dalembert (76ers) 8 rebounds; Dan Gadzuric (Bucks) 7 rebounds.
*Assist leaders:* Allen Iverson (76ers) 8 assists; Maurice Williams (Bucks) 9 assists.
*Impact on Division Rank:* The 76ers, now 27-29, are second in the Atlantic.

LINK||BOX SCORE||RECAP

*Player of the Night*









Allen Iverson (76ers) 48 points (18-30 FGM-A, 5-8 3PM-A, 7-8 FTM-A), 8 assists, 4 steals, 3 rebounds.


----------



## Coatesvillain

*Wednesday, March 2nd, 2005.*
















*Final:* Nets 99 - 76ers 93
*Scoring leaders:* Vince Carter (Nets) 32 points; Allen Iverson (76ers) 37 points.
*Rebound leaders:* Vince Carter, Jason Collins (Nets) 8 rebounds; Rodney Rogers (76ers) 9 rebounds.
*Assist leaders:* Vince Carter (Nets) 7 assists; Allen Iverson (76ers) 5 assists.
*Impact on Division Rank:* The Nets, now 26-32, are third in the Atlantic.
The 76ers, now 27-30, are second in the Atlantic.

LINK||BOX SCORE||RECAP
















*Final:* Lakers 101 - Celtics 104
*Scoring leaders:* Chucky Atkins (Lakers) 29 points; Paul Pierce, Ricky Davis (Celtics) 29 points.
*Rebound leaders:* Lamar Odom (Lakers) 13 rebounds; Antoine Walker (Celtics) 13 rebounds.
*Assist leaders:* Lamar Odom (Lakers) 4 assists; Marcus Banks (Celtics) 8 assists.
*Impact on Divison Rank:* The Celtics, now 30-28, are first in the Atlantic.

LINK||BOX SCORE||RECAP
















*Final:* Raptors 86 - Spurs 92
*Scoring leaders:* Chris Bosh (Raptors) 16 points; Manu Ginobili (Spurs) 17 points.
*Rebound leaders:* Donyell Marshall (Raptors) 9 rebounds; Tim Duncan (Spurs) 11 rebounds.
*Assist leaders:* Milt Palacio (Raptors) 6 assists; Tony Parker (Spurs) 7 assists.
*Impact on Division Rank:* The Raptors, now 24-33, are fourth in the Atlantic.

LINK||BOX SCORE||RECAP

*Player of the Night*









Vince Carter (Nets) 32 points (8-19 FGM-A, 4-6 3PM-A, 12-14 FTM-A), 8 rebounds, 7 assists, steal.


----------



## Coatesvillain

*Thursday, March 3rd, 2005.*
















*Final:* Heat 106 - Nets 90
*Scoring leaders:* Dwyane Wade (Heat) 27 points; Vince Carter (Nets) 27 points.
*Rebound leaders:* Shaquille O'Neal (Heat) 13 rebounds; Nenad Krstic, Jason Kidd, Cliff Robinson (Nets) 6 rebounds.
*Assist leaders:* Dwyane Wade (Heat) 8 assists; Vince Carter (Nets) 9 assists.
*Impact on Division Rank:* The Nets, now 26-33, are third in the Atlantic.

LINK||BOX SCORE||RECAP

*Player of the Night*









Vince Carter (Nets) 27 points (7-21 FGM-A, 3-6 3PM-A, 10-11 FTM-A), 9 assists, 3 rebounds.


----------



## Coatesvillain

*Friday, March 4th, 2005.*
















*Final:* Knicks 89 - Magic 111
*Scoring leaders:* Stephon Marbury (Knicks) 22 points; Grant Hill (Magic) 29 points.
*Rebound leaders:* Kurt Thomas (Knicks) 9 rebounds; Dwight Howard (Magic) 15 rebounds.
*Assist leaders:* Stephon Marbury (Knicks) 5 assists; Steve Francis (Magic) 9 assists.
*Impact on Division Rank:* The Knicks, now 24-34, are last in the Atlantic.

LINK||BOX SCORE||RECAP
















*Final:* Cavaliers 89 - 76ers 98
*Scoring leaders:* LeBron James (Cavaliers) 34 points; Allen Iverson (76ers) 31 points.
*Rebound leaders:* Zydrunas Ilgauskas (Cavaliers) 11 rebounds; Chris Webber (76ers) 12 rebounds.
*Assist leaders:* LeBron James (Cavaliers) 7 assists; Allen Iverson (76ers) 9 assists.
*Impact on Division Rank:* The 76ers, now 28-30, are second in the Atlantic.

LINK||BOX SCORE||RECAP
















*Final:* Bobcats 84 - Celtics 104
*Scoring leaders:* Jason Hart (Bobcats) 13 points; Antoine Walker, Ricky Davis (Celtics) 18 points.
*Rebound leaders:* Emeka Okafor (Bobcats) 10 rebounds; Antoine Walker, Delonte West (Celtics) 8 rebounds.
*Assist leaders:* Keith Bogans, Jason Hart (Bobcats) 6 assists; Gary Payton (Celtics) 4 assists.
*Impact on Division Rank:* The Celtics, now 31-28, are first in the Atlantic.

LINK||BOX SCORE||RECAP
















*Final:* Raptors 75 - Grizzlies 86
*Scoring leaders:* Jalen Rose (Raptors) 19 points; Shane Battier (Grizzlies) 33 points. 
*Rebound leaders:* Donyell Marshall (Raptors) 9 rebounds; Lorenzen Wright (Grizzlies) 15 rebounds.
*Assist leaders:* Morris Peterson (Raptors) 4 assists; Brian Cardinal (Grizzlies) 5 assists.
*Impact on Division Rank:* The Raptors, now 24-34, are fourth in the Atlantic.

LINK||BOX SCORE||RECAP

*Player of the Night* 









Chris Webber (76ers) 24 points (11-28 FGM-A, 2-2 FTM-A), 12 rebounds, 4 assists, steal.


----------



## Coatesvillain

*Saturday, March 5th, 2005.*
















*Final:* 76ers 98 - Hawks 97
*Scoring leaders:* Allen Iverson (76ers) 33 points; Al Harrington (Hawks) 19 points.
*Rebound leaders:* Chris Webber (76ers) 8 rebounds; Josh Smith (Hawks) 10 rebounds.
*Assist leaders:* Allen Iverson (76ers) 6 assists; Al Harrington (Hawks) 9 assists.
*Impact on Division Rank:* The 76ers, now 29-30, are second in the Atlantic.

LINK||BOX SCORE||RECAP
















*Final:* Magic 105 - Nets 81
*Scoring leaders:* Steve Francis (Magic) 26 points; Vince Carter (Nets) 20 points.
*Rebound leaders:* Dwight Howard (Magic) 11 rebounds; Vince Carter, Cliff Robinson (Nets) 6 rebounds.
*Assist leaders:* Steve Francis, Hedo Turkoglu (Magic) 4 assists; Vince Carter (Nets) 5 assists.
*Impact on Division Rank:* The Nets, now 26-34, are third in the Atlantic.

LINK||BOX SCORE||RECAP

*Player of the Night*









Allen Iverson (76ers) 33 points (10-31 FGM-A, 13-13 FTM-A), 6 assists, 5 steals, rebound.


----------



## Tas

Philly Phantic, You need to update those stats with Antoine Walker and Chris Webber's numbers.


----------



## aquaitious

Tas said:


> Philly Phantic, You need to update those stats with Antoine Walker and Chris Webber's numbers.


No point anymore really. As we say in Boston here: Game Ova.


----------



## Coatesvillain

*Sunday, March 6th, 2005.*
















*Final:* Timberwolves 99 - Celtics 97
*Scoring leaders:* Kevin Garnett (T-Wolves) 21 points; Ricky Davis (Celtics) 22 points.
*Rebound leaders:* Kevin Garnett (T-Wolves) 13 rebounds; Mark Blount (Celtics) 6 rebounds.
*Assist leaders:* Kevin Garnett (T-Wolves) 9 assists; Paul Pierce (Celtics) 9 assists.
*Impact on Division Rank:* The Celtics, now 32-28, are first in the Atlantic.

LINK||BOX SCORE||RECAP
















*Final:* Raptors 95 - Hornets 84
*Scoring leaders:* Chris Bosh (Raptors) 33 points; Lee Nailon (Hornets) 18 points.
*Rebound leaders:* Chris Bosh (Raptors) 15 rebounds; Jackson Vroman, Chris Andersen (Hornets) 9 rebounds.
*Assist leaders:* Milt Palacio (Raptors) 9 assists; Speedy Claxton (Hornets) 5 assists.
*Impact on Division Rank:* The Raptors, now 25-34, are fourth in the Atlantic.

LINK||BOX SCORE||RECAP
















*Final:* Warriors 99 - Knicks 115
*Scoring leaders:* Troy Murphy (Warriors) 23 points; Stephon Marbury (Knicks) 26 points.
*Rebound leaders:* Troy Murphy (Warriors) 10 rebounds; Tim Thomas, Kurt Thomas (Knicks) 8 rebounds.
*Assist leaders:* Jason Richardson (Warriors) 6 rebounds; Stephon Marbury (Knicks) 16 assists.
*Impact on Division Rank:* The Knicks, now 25-34, are fourth in the Atlantic.

LINK||BOX SCORE||RECAP

*Player of the Night*









Chris Bosh (Raptors) 33 points (12-19 FGM-A, 9-10 FTM-A), 15 rebounds, 3 steals, 2 assists, 2 blocks.


----------



## agoo

aquaitious said:


> No point anymore really. As we say in Boston here: Game Ova.


Now now aqua, I think we should be appreciative of Philly's updates in this thread. I asked him to move it here and I think it ads a lot to both the 76ers and the Celtics forum.


----------



## Coatesvillain

*Monday, March 7th, 2005.*
















*Final:* 76ers 100 - Heat 108
*Scoring leaders:* Allen Iverson (76ers) 27 points; Dwyane Wade (Heat) 32 points.
*Rebound leaders:* Chris Webber (76ers) 7 rebounds; Udonis Haslem (Heat) 10 rebounds.
*Assist leaders:* Allen Iverson (76ers) 6 assists; Dwyane Wade (Heat) 7 assists.
*Impact on Division Rank:* The 76ers, now 29-31, are second in the Atlantic.

LINK||BOX SCORE||RECAP
















*Final:* Raptors 105 - Mavericks 113
*Scoring leaders:* Morris Peterson (Raptors) 23 points; Marquis Daniels (Mavericks) 32 points.
*Rebound leaders:* Chris Bosh (Raptors) 8 rebounds; Alan Henderson (Mavericks) 11 rebounds.
*Assist leaders:* Rafer Alston (Raptors) 7 assists; Jason Terry (Mavericks) 6 assists.
*Impact on Division Rank:* The Raptors, now 25-35, are last in the Atlantic.

LINK||BOX SCORE||RECAP

*Player of the Night*









Samuel Dalembert (76ers) 21 points (8-14 FGM-A, 5-6 FTM-A), 5 rebounds, 2 blocks, assist.


----------



## aquaitious

agoo101284 said:


> Now now aqua, I think we should be appreciative of Philly's updates in this thread. I asked him to move it here and I think it ads a lot to both the 76ers and the Celtics forum.



I know, and he's doing a great job. But a little trash talk doesn't hurt now, does it? 

Thanks again Philly. (You already got the rep points for it, with a nice comment, too).


----------



## Coatesvillain

*Tuesday, March 8th, 2005.*
















*Final:* Warriors 104 - 76ers 85
*Scoring leaders:* Jason Richardson (Warriors) 22 points; Allen Iverson (76ers) 33 points.
*Rebound leaders:* Troy Murphy, Adonal Foyle (Warriors) 8 rebounds; Samuel Dalembert (76ers) 8 rebounds.
*Assist leaders:* Jason Richardson (Warriors) 7 assists; Chris Webber, Allen Iverson (76ers) 5 assists.
*Impact on Division Rank:* The 76ers, now 29-32, are second in the Atlantic.

LINK||BOX SCORE||RECAP
















*Final:* Wizards 83 - Knicks 93
*Scoring leaders:* Larry Hughes (Wizards) 27 points; Jamal Crawford (Knicks) 19 points.
*Rebound leaders:* Brendan Haywood (Wizards) 11 rebounds; Kurt Thomas (Knicks) 11 rebounds.
*Assist leaders:* Kwame Brown, Jared Jeffries, Gilbert Arenas, Steve Blake (Wizards) 2 assists; Stephon Marbury (Knicks) 10 assists.
*Impact on Division Rank:* The Knicks, now 26-34, are third in the Atlantic.

LINK||BOX SCORE||RECAP
















*Final:* Nets 74 - Spurs 90
*Scoring leaders:* Nenad Krstic (Nets) 19 points; Devin Brown (Spurs) 22 points.
*Rebound leaders:* Jason Collins (Nets) 12 rebounds; Devin Brown (Spurs) 9 rebounds.
*Assist leaders:* Jason Kidd (Nets) 9 assists; Tony Parker (Spurs) 6 assists.
*Impact on Division Rank:* The Nets, now 26-35, are fourth in the Atlantic.

LINK||BOX SCORE||RECAP

*Player of the Night*









Kurt Thomas (Knicks) 15 points (7-14 FGM-A, 1-2 FTM-A), 11 rebounds, 4 assists, 3 blocks, steal.


----------



## Coatesvillain

*Wednesday, March 9th, 2005.*
















*Final:* Hawks 91 - Celtics 95
*Scoring leaders:* Tyronn Lue (Hawks) 25 points; Paul Pierce (Celtics) 27 points.
*Rebound leaders:* Al Harrington (Hawks) 13 rebounds; Paul Pierce (Celtics) 10 rebounds.
*Assist leaders:* Tyronn Lue (Hawks) 5 assists; Ricky Davis (Celtics) 5 assists.
*Impact on Division Rank:* The Celtics, now 33-28, are first in the Atlantic.

LINK||BOX SCORE||RECAP
















*Final:* Magic 96 - Raptors 106
*Scoring leaders:* Steve Francis (Magic) 27 points; Morris Peterson, Rafer Alston (Raptors) 16 points.
*Rebound leaders:* Dwight Howard (Magic) 20 rebounds; Chris Bosh (Raptors) 15 rebounds.
*Assist leaders:* Steve Francis (Magic) 5 assists; Jalen Rose (Raptors) 8 assists.
*Impact on Division Rank:* The Raptors, now 26-35, are last in the Atlantic.

LINK||BOX SCORE||RECAP
















*Final:* Nets 86 - Hornets 85
*Scoring leaders:* Vince Carter (Nets) 24 points; JR Smith (Hornets) 23 points.
*Rebound leaders:* Vince Carter (Nets) 10 rebounds; Chris Andersen (Hornets) 11 rebounds.
*Assist leaders:* Jason Kidd (Nets) 9 assists; PJ Brown, Speedy Claxton (Hornets) 5 assists.
*Impact on Division Rank:* The Nets, now 27-35, are third in the Atlantic.

LINK||BOX SCORE||RECAP

*Player of the Night*









Paul Pierce (Celtics) 27 points (8-14 FGM-A, 11-13 FTM-A), 10 rebounds, 3 assists, 2 steals, block.


----------



## TONYALLEN42

*Re: Wednesday, March 9th, 2005.*

we are dominating this confrence!!! we are up 4.5 games and philly is a game under .500


----------



## Coatesvillain

*Friday, March 11th, 2005.*
















*Final:* Bobcats 80 - 76ers 114
*Scoring leaders:* Emeka Okafor (Bobcats) 17 points; Allen Iverson (76ers) 25 points.
*Rebound leaders:* Emeka Okafor (Bobcats) 8 rebounds; Marc Jackson (76ers) 9 rebounds.
*Assist leaders:* Cory Alexander (Bobcats) 7 assists; Allen Iverson (76ers) 12 assists.
*Impact on Division Rank:* The 76ers, now 30-32, are second in the Atlantic.

LINK||BOX SCORE||RECAP
















*Final:* Hawks 116 - Raptors 112
*Scoring leaders:* Tyronn Lue (Hawks) 29 points; Jalen Rose (Raptors) 22 points.
*Rebound leaders:* Josh Smith (Hawks) 15 rebounds; Chris Bosh (Raptors) 11 rebounds.
*Assist leaders:* Tyronn Lue (Hawks) 6 assists; Rafer Alston (Raptors) 11 assists.
*Impact on Division Rank:* The Raptors, now 26-36, are last in the Atlantic.

LINK||BOX SCORE||RECAP
















*Final:* Pistons 113 - Celtics 115
*Scoring leaders:* Tayshaun Prince (Pistons) 27 points; Paul Pierce (Celtics) 38 points.
*Rebound leaders:* Ben Wallace (Pistons) 19 rebounds; Paul Pierce (Celtics) 12 rebounds.
*Assist leaders:* Chauncey Billups (Pistons) 9 assists; Gary Payton (Celtics) 8 assists.
*Impact on Division Rank:* The Celtics, now 34-28, are first in the Atlantic.

LINK||BOX SCORE||RECAP

*Player of the Night*









Paul Pierce (Celtics) 38 points (11-25 FGM-A, 2-4 3PM-A, 14-15 FTM-A), 12 rebounds, 3 assists, 2 steals, block.


----------



## KingHandles

i luv this part of tha year erybody fighting...cutthroat.."only tha strong survive"...


----------



## Coatesvillain

*Saturday, March 12th, 2005.*
















*Final:* Nets 65 - Heat 90
*Scoring leaders:* Vince Carter (Nets) 20 points; Eddie Jones (Heat) 18 points.
*Rebound leaders:* Jason Kidd, Brian Scalabrine (Nets) 9 rebounds; Shaquille O'Neal (Heat) 11 rebounds.
*Assist leaders:* Jason Kidd (Nets) 4 assists; Damon Jones (Heat) 5 assists.
*Impact on Division Rank:* The Nets, now 27-36, are fourth in the Atlantic.

LINK||BOX SCORE||RECAP

*Player of the Night*









Vince Carter (Nets) 20 points (5-14 FGM-A, 10-12 FTM-A), 5 rebounds, 2 assists.


----------



## Coatesvillain

*Sunday, March 13th, 2005.*
















*Final:* Wizards 101 - Celtics 105
*Scoring leaders:* Larry Hughes (Wizards) 26 points; Paul Pierce (Celtics) 20 points.
*Rebound leaders:* Jared Jeffries (Wizards) 16 rebounds; Antoine Walker (Celtics) 12 rebounds.
*Assist leaders:* Gilbert Arenas (Wizards) 6 assists; Ricky Davis (Celtics) 6 assists.
*Impact on Division Rank:* The Celtics, now 35-28, are first in the Atlantic.

LINK||BOX SCORE||RECAP
















*Final:* SuperSonics 90 - Knicks 80
*Scoring leaders:* Rashard Lewis (Sonics) 23 points; Tim Thomas, Stephon Marbury (Knicks) 20 points.
*Rebound leaders:* Reggie Evans (Sonics) 16 rebounds; Kurt Thomas (Knicks) 9 rebounds.
*Assist leaders:* Antonio Daniels (Sonics) 7 assists; Stephon Marbury (Knicks) 5 assists.
*Impact on Division Rank:* The Knicks, now 26-35, are fourth in the Atlantic.

LINK||BOX SCORE||RECAP
















*Final:* Nets 98 - Magic 82
*Scoring leaders:* Vince Carter (Nets) 33 points; Grant Hill, Hedo Turkoglu (Magic) 23 points.
*Rebound leaders:* Jason Kidd (Nets) 10 rebounds; Dwight Howard (Magic) 8 rebounds.
*Assist leaders:* Jason Kidd (Nets) 10 assists; Steve Francis (Magic) 10 assists.
*Impact on Division Rank:* The Nets, now 28-36, are third in the Atlantic.

LINK||BOX SCORE||RECAP
















*Final:* 76ers 110 - Raptors 128
*Scoring leaders:* Allen Iverson (76ers) 32 points; Donyell Marshall (Raptors) 38 points.
*Rebound leaders:* Marc Jackson (76ers) 8 rebounds; Chris Bosh, Donyell Marshall (Raptors) 10 rebounds.
*Assist leaders:* Allen Iverson (76ers) 8 assists; Morris Peterson (Raptors) 8 assists.
*Impact on Division Rank:* The 76ers, now 30-33, are second in the Atlantic.
The Raptors, now 27-35, are fourth in the Atlantic.

LINK||BOX SCORE||RECAP

*Player of the Night*









Donyell Marshall (Raptors) 38 points (13-22 FGM-A, 13-19 3PM-A), 10 rebounds, 3 assists, 2 steals, block.


----------



## Coatesvillain

*Monday, March 14th, 2005.*
















*Final:* Celtics 119 - Bobcats 110
*Scoring leaders:* Ricky Davis (Celtics) 27 points; Matt Carroll (Bobcats) 18 points.
*Rebound leaders:* Antoine Walker (Celtics) 9 rebounds; Emeka Okafor (Bobcats) 12 rebounds.
*Assist leaders:* Paul Pierce (Celtics) 9 assists; Brevin Knight (Bobcats) 6 assists.
*Impact on Division Rank:* The Celtics, now 36-28, are first in the Atlantic.

LINK||BOX SCORE||RECAP

*Player of the Night*









Antoine Walker (Celtics) 25 points (11-21 FGM-A, 3-5 3PM-A), 9 rebounds, 5 assists, 2 steals, block.


----------



## Coatesvillain

*Tuesday, March 15th, 2005.*
















*Final:* Lakers 91 - 76ers 108
*Scoring leaders:* Kobe Bryant (Lakers) 20 points; Allen Iverson (76ers) 36 points.
*Rebound leaders:* Slava Medvedenko (Lakers) 9 rebounds; Samuel Dalembert (76ers) 11 rebounds.
*Assist leaders:* Sasha Vujacic (Lakers) 5 assists; Allen Iverson (76ers) 9 assists.
*Impact on Division Rank:* The 76ers, now 31-33, are second in the Atlantic.

LINK||BOX SCORE||RECAP
















*Final:* Heat 98 - Knicks 96
*Scoring leaders:* Dwyane Wade (Heat) 24 points; Stephon Marbury (Knicks) 24 points.
*Rebound leaders:* Shaquille O'Neal (Heat) 7 rebounds; Kurt Thomas (Knicks) 12 rebounds.
*Assist leaders:* Eddie Jones, Dwyane Wade (Heat) 5 assists; Jamal Crawford (Knicks) 12 assists.
*Impact on Division Rank:* The Knicks, now 26-36, are last in the Atlantic.

LINK||BOX SCORE||RECAP

*Player of the Night*









Allen Iverson (76ers) 36 points (10-22 FGM-A, 2-6 3PM-A, 14-15 FTM-A), 9 assists, 5 rebounds, 3 steals, block.


----------



## Coatesvillain

*Wednesday, March 16th, 2005.*
















*Final:* Raptors 109 - Celtics 110
*Scoring leaders:* Jalen Rose (Raptors) 35 points; Antoine Walker, Paul Pierce (Celtics) 24 points.
*Rebound leaders:* Donyell Marshall (Raptors) 9 rebounds; Paul Pierce (Celtics) 9 rebounds.
*Assist leaders:* Rafer Alston (Raptors) 6 assists; Gary Payton (Celtics) 9 assists.
*Impact on Division Rank:* The Raptors, now 27-36, are fourth in the Atlantic.
The Celtics, now 37-28, are first in the Atlantic.

LINK||BOX SCORE||RECAP
















*Final:* Bulls 84 - Nets 100
*Scoring leaders:* Andres Nocioni, Ben Gordon (Bulls) 15 points; Vince Carter (Nets) 30 points.
*Rebound leaders:* Tyson Chandler (Bulls) 14 rebounds; Jason Collins, Jason Kidd (Nets) 11 rebounds.
*Assist leaders:* Kirk Hinrich (Bulls) 6 assists; Vince Carter, Jason Kidd (Nets) 8 assists.
*Impact on Division Rank:* The Nets, now 29-36, are third in the Atlantic.

LINK||BOX SCORE||RECAP

*Player of the Night*









Vince Carter (Nets) 30 points (11-16 FGM-A, 3-7 3PM-A, 5-6 FTM-A), 8 rebounds, 8 assists, 2 steals.


----------



## Coatesvillain

*Friday, March 18th, 2005.*
















*Final:* Knicks 106 - Hawks 92
*Scoring leaders:* Stephon Marbury (Knicks) 24 points; Boris Diaw (Hawks) 17 points.
*Rebound leaders:* Kurt Thomas (Knicks) 14 rebounds; Obinna Ezekie (Hawks) 9 rebounds.
*Assist leaders:* Jamal Crawford (Knicks) 10 assists; Tyronn Lue (Hawks) 5 assists.
*Impact on Division Rank:* The Knicks, now 26-37, are last in the Atlantic.

LINK||BOX SCORE||RECAP
















*Final:* 76ers 93 - Cavaliers 81
*Scoring leaders:* Allen Iverson (76ers) 31 points; LeBron James (Cavaliers) 16 points.
*Rebound leaders:* Kyle Korver (76ers) 11 rebounds; Zydrunas Ilguaskas (Cavaliers).
*Assist leaders:* Allen Iverson (76ers) 5 assists; LeBron James (Cavaliers) 8 assists.
*Impact on Division Rank:* The 76ers, now 32-33, are second in the Atlantic.

LINK||BOX SCORE||RECAP
















*Final:* Jazz 80 - Nets 94
*Scoring leaders:* Andrei Kirilenko (Jazz) 15 points; Vince Carter (Nets) 23 points.
*Rebound leaders:* Andrei Kirilenko (Jazz) 5 rebounds; Jason Collins (Nets) 5 rebounds.
*Assist leaders:* Howard Eisley (Jazz) 5 assists; Jason Kidd (Nets) 9 assists.
*Impact on Division Rank:* The Nets, now 30-36, are third in the Atlantic.

LINK||BOX SCORE||RECAP
















*Final:* Raptors 92 - Pistons 103
*Scoring leaders:* Donyell Marshall (Raptors) 25 points; Chauncey Billups (Pistons) 23 points.
*Rebound leaders:* Donyell Marshall (Raptors) 12 rebounds; Ben Wallace (Pistons) 15 rebounds.
*Assist leaders:* Rafer Alston, Milt Palacio (Raptors) 4 assists; Chauncey Billups (Pistons) 8 assists.
*Impact on Division Rank:* The Raptors, now 27-37, are fourth in the Atlantic.

LINK||BOX SCORE||RECAP
















*Final:* Celtics 103 - Rockets 92
*Scoring leaders:* Mark Blount (Celtics) 22 points; Tracy McGrady (Rockets) 22 points.
*Rebound leaders:* Gary Payton, Mark Blount (Celtics) 6 rebounds; Bob Sura (Rockets) 6 rebounds.
*Assist leaders:* Paul Pierce (Celtics) 7 assists; Bob Sura (Rockets) 7 assists.
*Impact on Division Rank:* The Celtics, now 38-28, are first in the Atlantic.

LINK||BOX SCORE||RECAP

*Player of the Night*









Allen Iverson (76ers) 31 points (9-27 FGM-A, 2-6 3PM-A, 11-12 FTM-A), 9 rebounds, 5 assists, steal.


----------



## Coatesvillain

*Saturday, March 19th, 2005.*
















*Final:* Bulls 94 - 76ers 88
*Scoring leaders:* Othella Harrington (Bulls) 24 points; Allen Iverson (76ers) 31 points.
*Rebound leaders:* Antonio Davis (Bulls) 9 rebounds; Samuel Dalembert (76ers) 17 rebounds.
*Assist leaders:* Kirk Hinrich (Bulls) 9 assists; Allen Iverson (76ers) 7 assists.
*Impact on Division Rank:* The 76ers, now 32-34, are second in the Atlantic.

LINK||BOX SCORE||RECAP
















*Final:* Knicks 82 - Heat 97
*Scoring leaders:* Stephon Marbury (Knicks) 23 points; Shaquille O'Neal (Heat) 33 points.
*Rebound leaders:* Kurt Thomas (Knicks) 11 rebounds; Shaquille O'Neal (Heat) 17 rebounds.
*Assist leaders:* Stephon Marbury (Knicks) 7 assists; Damon Jones (Heat) 5 assists.
*Impact on Division Rank:* The Knicks, now 27-37, are fourth in the Atlantic.

LINK||BOX SCORE||RECAP
















*Final:* Celtics 113 - Hornets 100
*Scoring leaders:* Ricky Davis (Celtics) 27 points; JR Smith (Hornets) 21 points.
*Rebound leaders:* Antoine Walker (Celtics) 9 rebounds; Jackson Vroman (Hornets) 11 rebounds.
*Assist leaders:* Gary Payton (Celtics) 6 assists; Dan Dickau (Hornets) 6 assists.
*Impact on Division Rank:* The Celtics, now 38-29, are first in the Atlantic.

LINK||BOX SCORE||RECAP

*Player of the Night* 









Samuel Dalembert (76ers) 16 points (6-13 FGM-A, 4-5 FTM-A), 17 rebounds, steal, block.


----------



## Coatesvillain

*Sunday, March 20th, 2005.*
















*Final:* Cavaliers 98 - Raptors 105
*Scoring leaders:* LeBron James (Cavaliers) 56 points; Jalen Rose (Raptors) 30 points.
*Rebound leaders:* Drew Gooden, LeBron James (Cavaliers) 10 rebounds; Donyell Marshall (Raptors) 10 rebounds.
*Assist leaders:* Eric Snow (Cavaliers) 6 assists; Rafer Alston (Raptors) 4 assists.
*Impact on Division Rank:* The Raptors, now 27-39, are last in the Atlantic.

LINK||BOX SCORE||RECAP
















*Final:* Nets 94 - Pacers 85
*Scoring leaders:* Vince Carter (Nets) 39 points; Stephen Jackson (Pacers) 21 points.
*Rebound leaders:* Jason Kidd (Nets) 12 rebounds; Dale Davis (Pacers) 10 rebounds.
*Assist leaders:* Jason Kidd (Nets) 7 assists; Anthony Johnson (Pacers) 8 assists.
*Impact on Division Rank:* The Nets, now 31-36, are third in the Atlantic.

LINK||BOX SCORE||RECAP

*Player of the Night*









Vince Carter (Nets) 39 points (14-25 FGM-A, 3-4 3PM-A, 8-8 FTM-A), 11 rebounds, 4 assists, steal.


----------



## Coatesvillain

*Monday, March 21st, 2005.*
















*Final:* Spurs 75 - Knicks 88
*Scoring leaders:* Devin Brown (Spurs) 22 points; Stephon Marbury (Knicks) 31 points.
*Rebound leaders:* Rasho Nesterovic (Spurs) 11 rebounds; Trevor Ariza (Knicks) 10 rebounds.
*Assist leaders:* Tony Parker (Spurs) 6 assists; Stephon Marbury (Knicks) 10 assists.
*Impact on Division Rank:* The Knicks, now 28-37, are fourth in the Atlantic.

LINK||BOX SCORE||RECAP

*Player of the Night*









Stephon Marbury (Knicks) 31 points (10-19 FGM-A, 11-12 FTM-A), 10 assists, 6 rebounds, 2 steals.


----------



## Coatesvillain

*Tuesday, March 22nd, 2005.*
















*Final:* Pacers 91 - Nets 98
*Scoring leaders:* Stephen Jackson (Pacers) 23 points; Vince Carter (Nets) 33 points.
*Rebound leaders:* Austin Croshere, Dale Davis (Pacers) 9 rebounds; Jason Kidd (Nets) 7 rebounds.
*Assist leaders:* Stephen Jackson (Pacers) 4 assists; Jason Kidd (Nets) 9 assists.
*Impact on Division Rank:* The Nets, now 32-36, are third in the Atlantic.

LINK||BOX SCORE||RECAP

*Player of the Night* 









Vince Carter (Nets) 33 points (13-21 FGM-A, 7-8 FTM-A), 7 assists, 5 rebounds.


----------



## Coatesvillain

*Wednesday, March 23rd, 2005.*
















*Final:* Bulls 94 - Raptors 85
*Scoring leaders:* Eddy Curry (Bulls) 16 points; Jalen Rose (Raptors) 30 points.
*Rebound leaders:* Tyson Chandler (Bulls) 11 rebounds; Jalen Rose, Chris Bosh (Raptors) 9 rebounds.
*Assist leaders:* Chris Duhon (Bulls) 8 assists; Rafer Alston (Raptors) 5 assists.
*Impact on Division Rank:* The Raptors, now 27-40, are last in the Atlantic.

LINK||BOX SCORE||RECAP
















*Final:* Celtics 82 - Knicks 107
*Scoring leaders:* Antoine Walker (Celtics) 13 points; Jamal Crawford (Knicks) 21 points.
*Rebound leaders:* Antoine Walker (Celtics) 10 rebounds; Maurice Taylor (Knicks) 10 rebounds.
*Assist leaders:* Gary Payton (Celtics) 6 assists; Stephon Marbury (Knicks) 7 assists.
*Impact on Division Rank:* The Celtics, now 38-30, are first in the Atlantic.
The Knicks, now 29-37, are fourth in the Atlantic.

LINK||BOX SCORE||RECAP
















*Final:* Pistons 84 - 76ers 107
*Scoring leaders:* Rasheed Wallace (Pistons) 17 points; Allen Iverson (76ers) 39 points.
*Rebound leaders:* Rasheed Wallace, Antonio McDyess (Pistons) 9 rebounds; Andre Iguodala (Pistons) 10 rebounds.
*Assist leaders:* Chauncey Billups (Pistons) 4 assists; Andre Iguodala, Allen Iverson (76ers) 10 assists.
*Impact on Division Rank:* The 76ers, now 33-34, are second in the Atlantic.

LINK||BOX SCORE||RECAP

*Player of the Night*









Allen Iverson (76ers) 39 points (15-26 FGM-A, 2-5 3PM-A, 7-9 FTM-A), 10 assists, 5 steals, 2 rebounds.


----------



## Coatesvillain

*Thursday, March 24th, 2005.*
















*Final:* Grizzlies 105 - Nets 96
*Scoring leaders:* Lorenzen Wright, Jason Williams (Grizzlies) 20 points; Vince Carter (Nets) 22 points.
*Rebound leaders:* Lorenzen Wright (Grizzlies) 10 rebounds; Nenad Krstic, Jason Kidd (Nets) 6 rebounds.
*Assist leaders:* Brian Cardinal (Grizzlies) 6 assists; Jason Kidd (Nets) 12 assists.
*Impact on Division Rank:* The Nets, now 32-37, are third in the Atlantic.

LINK||BOX SCORE||RECAP

*Player of the Night*









Vince Carter (Nets) 22 points (8-20 FGM-A, 1-4 3PM-A, 5-7 FTM-A), 8 assists, 4 rebounds, 2 steals.


----------



## Coatesvillain

*Friday, March 25th, 2005.*
















*Final:* Raptors 101 - 76ers 103
*Scoring leaders:* Donyell Marshall (Raptors) 26 points; Allen Iverson (76ers) 36 points.
*Rebound leaders:* Chris Bosh (Raptors) 22 rebounds; Samuel Dalembert (76ers) 7 rebounds.
*Assist leaders:* Rafer Alston (Raptors) 10 assists; Allen Iverson (76ers) 7 assists.
*Impact on Division Rank:* The Raptors, now 27-41, are last in the Atlantic.
The 76ers, now 34-34, are second in the Atlantic.

LINK||BOX SCORE||RECAP
















*Final:* Bulls 94 - Celtics 86
*Scoring leaders:* Eddy Curry (Bulls) 16 points; Antoine Walker, Paul Pierce (Celtics) 18 points.
*Rebound leaders:* Tyson Chandler (Bulls) 10 rebounds; Antoione Walker (Celtics) 12 rebounds.
*Assist leaders:* Chris Duhon, Ben Gordon, Jannero Pargo (Bulls) 4 assists; Antoine Walker (Celtics) 5 assists.
*Impact on Division Rank:* The Celtics, now 38-31, are first in the Atlantic.

LINK||BOX SCORE||RECAP
















*Final:* Knicks 101 - SuperSonics 109
*Scoring leaders:* Stephon Marbury (Knicks) 31 points; Ray Allen (Sonics) 40 points.
*Rebound leaders:* Mike Sweetney, Kurt Thomas (Knicks) 10 rebounds; Reggie Evans (Sonics) 10 rebounds.
*Assist leaders:* Stephon Marbury (Knicks) 6 assists; Antonio Daniels (Sonics) 7 assists.
*Impact on Division Rank:* The Knicks, now 29-38, are fourth in the Atlantic.

LINK||BOX SCORE||RECAP

*Player of the Night*









Chris Bosh (Raptors) 24 points (9-18 FGM-A, 6-9 FTM-A), 22 rebounds, 3 assists, 2 blocks, steal.


----------

